# The Fall Upfronts news/rumor thread



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

There is going to be a lot of news and rumors the next couple days and will probably be easier to keep all of it in one place. 

So far NBC has renewed FNL and Scrubs.

Another rumor I am hearing and I am trying to track is that Heroes is going to be moved to Thursday 10PM. I don't like this because Heroes is not a 10pm show.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Heroes is not a 10pm show.


I don't understand, what does this mean? I'm not arguing, I just really don't understand.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I don't understand, what does this mean? I'm not arguing, I just really don't understand.


I look at 10pm shows as more "adult" like ER and NYPD Blue. Heores is kinda violent and dark but their tone would have to change to that all the time for it to be a 10pm show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Please, keep your fingers crossed for How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Please, keep your fingers crossed for How I Met Your Mother.


+1

It's unfortunate that Moonves appears to be one of its main critics, though. I REALLY want to see who the mother is, and the fact that we may not get a resolution sucks.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I look at 10pm shows as more "adult" like ER and NYPD Blue. Heores is kinda violent and dark but their tone would have to change to that all the time for it to be a 10pm show.


You're right. Slicing open people's heads and eating their brains or blowing up cities with nuclear bombs is definitely Saturday morning material.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

dswallow said:


> You're right. Slicing open people's heads and eating their brains or blowing up cities with nuclear bombs is definitely Saturday morning material.


Some of the slicing of heads is dark but most the other stuff comes off cartoony to me at least. They could do more and it could be better with a 10pm time slot if they take advantage of it. Sorta like lost has.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Does anyone have any information on any source for obtaining "as it happens" information on the upfronts? 

Are there any radio stations likely to cover any of them.. any websites .. any tv stations .. blogs ..etc.. ? 

Thanks.

-MirclMax


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I am going to go out on a limb and say HIMYM will be back. Like I have said before the CBS comedy pilots are not testing well and CBS needs something on Monday nights and I think they will be happy with the lineup of HIMYM, Old Christine, Men and Engagement. The only thing they could do that would shock the hell out of me would be to no renew HIMYM and renew The Class even though the Class gets millions less than HIMYM. And like you said for some odd reason Moonves is not a fan of HIMYM.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> Does anyone have any information on any source for obtaining "as it happens" information on the upfronts?
> 
> Are there any radio stations likely to cover any of them.. any websites .. any tv stations .. blogs ..etc.. ?
> 
> ...


I pretty much just go back and forth from E! online TV area, E! online message boards, Aussiello section at TV Guide, TV Guide community area, TWOP, Buddy TV, Give me My Remote and The Futon Critic. I read a lot of stuff during the day.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I pretty much just go back and forth from E! online TV area, E! online message boards, Aussiello section at TV Guide, TV Guide community area, TWOP, Buddy TV, Give me My Remote and The Futon Critic. I read a lot of stuff during the day.


Well that's cool for all the rumors and stuff.. I was just wondering who was going to be reporting on them live .. granted TV guide and E! online *probably* will have someone at each one .. but I'm guessing most of these sites are just going to wait for the press releases and report from them.. I was really hoping for a video/audio feed of the event as it happens .. or someone transcribing it online. If anyone knows of anything like that ... please speak up.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

MirclMax said:


> Well that's cool for all the rumors and stuff.. I was just wondering who was going to be reporting on them live .. granted TV guide and E! online *probably* will have someone at each one .. but I'm guessing most of these sites are just going to wait for the press releases and report from them.. I was really hoping for a video/audio feed of the event as it happens .. or someone transcribing it online. If anyone knows of anything like that ... please speak up.


This may interest you...

http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/detail/index.jsp?uuid=e5e9e6f3-6893-4bcc-b885-811b6441b5ce

She'll be posting often she says.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

LOST moving to Tuesday


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Please, keep your fingers crossed for How I Met Your Mother.


I could never get into that show, but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway so you can keep enjoying it. 

Anyone wanna cross their fingers for Studio 60?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

They CAN'T cancel HIMYM! Aren't there still like 3 or 4 slaps left???


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Another rumor I am hearing and I am trying to track is that Heroes is going to be moved to Thursday 10PM.


That's bad news for 'er'! (But as I posted in another thread, at least epguides.com already lists new eps for next season's er)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> That's bad news for 'er'! (But as I posted in another thread, at least epguides.com already lists new eps for next season's er)


ER was already renewed, back in March. Dunno about whether it'll change timeslots, though.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

HIMYM rumored to be returning.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-cbschristineengagementreports,0,25950.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines

The Hollywood Reporter confirms that CBS is likely to maintain a Monday night comedy block that includes third seasons of "HIMYM" and "Christine," as well as a second run of mid-season comedy "Rules." Those three would carry the night along with returning hit "Two and a Half Men," a move that would mean the end of "The Class" and would also suggest that none of CBS' new comedy pilots would be on the air in the fall.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

pkscout said:


> I could never get into that show, but I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway so you can keep enjoying it.
> 
> Anyone wanna cross their fingers for Studio 60?


I'll cross my other fingers. I like that one, too.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

thefutoncritic.com has traditionally had the press releases up hours *before* the Upfronts. I doubt Kristin will be that fast.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I pretty much just go back and forth from E! online TV area, E! online message boards, Aussiello section at TV Guide, TV Guide community area, TWOP, Buddy TV, Give me My Remote and The Futon Critic. I read a lot of stuff during the day.


I hear you. I'm such a TV geek. This is my time of the year, definitely.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I REALLY want to see who the mother is, and the fact that we may not get a resolution sucks.


I really could care less about that, because I don't care what happens to him in the future. But I know a lot of people do care, so on that subject (this isn't really a spoiler, but to be conservative since it pertains to the season finale):



Spoiler



The producers have said that the season finale would also be a decent series finale if the show isn't renewed. So that suggests viewers will get at least a bit of closure on his future wife.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Per The Futon Critic, here are the pickups so far...

*NBC*

_The Bionic Woman_ - A reimagining of the 1970s series from _Battlestar Galactica_ executive producer David Eick; word has it that Glen Morgan (writer and producer on _The X Files_ and _Millennium_) is in talks to join the production's creative team.

_Lipstick Jungle_ - from _Sex & The City_ author Candace Bushnell, a dramedy about three high-powered female friends "as they weather the ups and downs of lives lived at the top of their game". (Note: Kim Raver's in this so no Audrey Raines next season on _24_ - that is unless it's cancelled as quick as ABC's _The Nine_ was.) Brooke Shields stars in this.

_Life_ - A detective recently released from prison for a crime he didn't commit attempts to return to duty and the life he left behind.

_Journeyman_ - A man finds himself traveling into the past - impacting people's lives, sometimes for the better, sometimes the worst. He's then able to reconnect to his long dead ex-fiance. Can he save her? If he does, will that impact his life in the present?

_Chuck_ - A computer whiz who works at a big box retail store receives an email encoded with CIA secrets. The secrets become embedded in his brain and soon the fate of the entire world rests in his hands. (_Firefly_/_Serenity_ fans - Adam Baldwin is in this.)

*Comedies*
-------------

_The I.T. Crowd_ - a new female office manager attempts to help two always overlooked guys get the recognition they deserve. Joel McHale (of the only show on E! worth watching, _The Soup_) is in this.

*ABC*

_Perfect Gentlemen_ - It's about four dysfunctional CEOs who will do anything to stay on top.

_Cashmere Mafia_ - four ambitious female friends (corporate executives) deal with all that life throws at them. Stars Lucy Liu; from Darren Star (_Sex and the City_). So basically Star and Candace Bushnell have two similarly themed series battling each other.

_Dirty, Sexy Money_ - A dramedy series about a son returning to attempt to save his extremely wealthy dysfunctional family from themselves. This stars Peter Krause. (If you're thinking it - yes, I agree - it does sound like _Arrested Development_.)

_Eli Stone_ - An attorney has a change of heart and starts taking up pro-bono work at his firm. He's also having hallucinations of famous people and dead relatives.

_Private Practice_ - This is the _Grey's Anatomy_ spinoff.

_Women's Murder Club_ - From the best-selling James Patterson novels of the same name. Angie Harmon is the lead. It's about three best friends who solve crimes together.

_Pushing Daisies_ - From Bryan Fuller, the creator of _Dead Like Me_ and _Wonderfalls_ (and currently a writer and co-executive producer on _Heroes_), _Pushing Daisies_. It's about a baker who discovers he can touch people and briefly bring them back to life. He uses this gift to help the authorities solves crimes. When he uses the gift on his childhood sweetheart, she stays alive and he then learns something new about his gift: if he ever touches her again, she'll die - and stay dead. (My understanding is that this thing is getting tremendous buzz, and as I'm a *huge* _Dead Like Me_ and Bryan Fuller fan, I can't wait to see it.)

*Comedies*
----------------

_Carpoolers_ - Bruce McCullough (_The Kids In The Hall_) is the creator and a writer on this series about four men who carpool to work each and every morning. Anthony and Joe Russo (Emmy Award-winning directors on _Arrested Development_) are also involved.

_Sam I Am_ - Christina Applegate stars as a women with retrograde amnesia who can't remember anything about her life.

_Cavemen_ - Yep, this is the sitcom based on the GEICO commercials. Yep, ABC picked it up.

*FOX*

_K-Ville_ - A cop drama about two partners in the Felony Action Squad, who track down the most wanted criminals. This series is set in post-Katrina New Orleans.

_New Amsterdam_ - From executive producer Lasse Hallstrom (_My Life As A Dog_, _What's Eating Gilbert Grape_, _Chocolat_) comes this series about a New York homicide detective who is 400 years old - he's immortal, thanks to him saving an Indian princess. He'll only begin aging once he falls in love.

_The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ - Lena Headey (_300_, _The Brothers Grimm_) stars in the title role of this series, based on the _Terminator_ film franchise. (_Firefly_/_Serenity_ fans, take note - Summer Glau co-stars in this; I understand it's set directly after _Terminator 2: Judgment Day_)

*Comedies*
----------------

_Back To You_ - Kelsey Grammer and Patricia Heaton star as news anchors who reconnect after his fall from grace.

_The Rules Of Starting Over_ - From The Farelly Brothers (_Dumb and Dumber_, _Kingpin_, _There's Something About Mary_), a comedy about a group of newly single male friends attempting to adjust to being in their 30s and starting life over.

_The Return Of Jezebel James_ - This was created by Amy Sherman-Palladino (creator of _Gilmore Girls_); it's about a children's book editor (Parker Posey) who, when she finds out that she can't conceive, turns to her quirky younger sister (_Six Feet Under_'s Lauren Ambrose) to be a surrogate mother.

I guess we'll hear all the details about the pickups for CBS and The CW next week, and also where/when the aforementioned series will air this fall.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I can think of things in the last two episodes of Heroes that were EXTREMELY violent.

I think the show is more of a 10pm show than an earlier show.

Even though where I live the news is on at 10pm


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

MirclMax said:


> Does anyone have any information on any source for obtaining "as it happens" information on the upfronts?
> 
> Are there any radio stations likely to cover any of them.. any websites .. any tv stations .. blogs ..etc.. ?
> 
> ...


Just bookmark THIS page ... and you get "at a glance" coverage of what's happening ...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=upfront

The page lists each network in a column with shows listed in the following categories in rows:

PILOTS IN DEVELOPMENT
CANCELED/ENDING
FATE TO BE DETERMINED
NEW SERIES (2007-2008 SEASON)
RETURNING SERIES (2007-2008 SEASON)
NEW OR RETURNING THIS SUMMER


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

> Journeyman - A man finds himself traveling into the past - impacting people's lives, sometimes for the better, sometimes the worst. He's then able to reconnect to his long dead ex-fiance. Can he save her? If he does, will that impact his life in the present?


"Theorizing that one could time travel within his own lifetime, Dr. Samuel Beckett stepped into the quantum leap accelerator... and vanished. He awoke to find himself trapped in the past, facing mirror images that were not his own, and driven by an unknown force to change history for the better. His only guide on this journey is Al, an observer from his own time, who appears in the form of a hologram that only Sam can see and hear. And so, Dr. Beckett finds himself leaping from life to life, striving to put right what once went wrong, and hoping each time that his next leap... would be the leap home."

If they're going to redo Quantum Leap, just do it already.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> If they're going to redo Quantum Leap, just do it already.


Hey, stop criticizing new sci-fi shows


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say HIMYM will be back. Like I have said before the CBS comedy pilots are not testing well and CBS needs something on Monday nights and I think they will be happy with the lineup of HIMYM, Old Christine, Men and Engagement. The only thing they could do that would shock the hell out of me would be to no renew HIMYM and renew The Class even though the Class gets millions less than HIMYM. And like you said for some odd reason Moonves is not a fan of HIMYM.


I liked The Class much better than Rules of Engagement.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

dswallow said:


> You're right. Slicing open people's heads and eating their brains or blowing up cities with nuclear bombs is definitely Saturday morning material.


Unfortunately, our society considers such material much more appropriate for younger viewers than two people getting seriously romantic with each other.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I liked The Class much better than Rules of Engagement.


What a pleasure to meet you. I knew there had to be one person out there.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

ugh. I hope FX or BBCA or some other cable channel comes to the rescue. Just a very few of those new shows sounded good to me. (Maybe I will read more this year.)


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

marksman said:


> What a pleasure to meet you. I knew there had to be one person out there.


Make that two people out there.

Of the new shows mentioned, only Pushing Daisies seems promising to me.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> If they're going to redo Quantum Leap, just do it already.


I wonder whatever happened to "Bold Leap Forward." Scott Bakula's commitments (at the time) to "Enterprise" were listed as one of the problems they were having in scheduling the tv movie/backdoor pilot, but I think it just disappeared.

Pity. I would have liked to have seen Dr. Samantha Beckett looking for Dad.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> "Theorizing that one could time travel within his own lifetime, Dr. Samuel Beckett stepped into the quantum leap accelerator... and vanished. He awoke to find himself trapped in the past, facing mirror images that were not his own, and driven by an unknown force to change history for the better. His only guide on this journey is Al, an observer from his own time, who appears in the form of a hologram that only Sam can see and hear. And so, Dr. Beckett finds himself leaping from life to life, striving to put right what once went wrong, and hoping each time that his next leap... would be the leap home."
> 
> If they're going to redo Quantum Leap, just do it already.


Oh boy.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> Make that two people out there.
> 
> Of the new shows mentioned, only Pushing Daisies seems promising to me.


***raises hand***

Make that three people who loved _The Class_. I really love Lizzy Caplan and she did a great job as Kat.

And of all the new series, I too am really looking forward to _Pushing Daisies_.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Law and Order will stay on NBC but Criminal Intent moved to USA

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070513/ap_en_tv/tv_law___order


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Law and Order will stay on NBC but Criminal Intent moved to USA


I'm OK with that. Numerous TiVos/HD DVRs and if USA is coming to us in HD this fall (or whenever it hits USA), all the better!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FWIR, L&O:CI will be replayed on NBC (probably Saturday night) so even if we don't get USA HD it will still be available to us in HD.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> ***raises hand***
> 
> Make that three people who loved _The Class_. I really love Lizzy Caplan and she did a great job as Kat.
> 
> And of all the new series, I too am really looking forward to _Pushing Daisies_.


Four.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> Four.


Yay! More _The Class_ love.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

NBC will announce their Fall 2007 schedule today at 3PM Eastern at Radio City Music Hall.

Here's the schedule for the rest of the upfronts...

*ABC* - Tuesday, May 15th at 4PM Eastern at Lincoln Center
*CBS* - Wednesday, May 16th at 2PM Eastern at Carnegie Hall
*The CW* - Thursday, May 17th at 10:30AM Eastern at Madison Square Garden
*FOX* - Thursday, May 17th at 4PM Eastern at New York City Center


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I don't mind Heroes moving to Thursday at 10. I'm shy a tuner to be able to record it. Was watching on-line on Tuesdays. Now I can record it again.

If Lost were moving to Tuesday, as one post stated, that would free up a tuner for Criminal Minds.

So far so good by me......


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> ...
> *FOX*
> 
> _New Amsterdam_ - From executive producer Lasse Hallstrom (_My Life As A Dog_, _What's Eating Gilbert Grape_, _Chocolat_) comes this series about a New York homicide detective who is 400 years old - he's immortal, thanks to him saving an Indian princess. He'll only begin aging once he falls in love.
> ...


These 2 sound interesting... it's too bad they'll probably get canceled before I get around to watching them!

Add me to the growing group of people who don't trust Fox enough to watch any of their new shows until there's enough episodes saved on the TiVo to warrant the emotional investment.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I hope that Crossing Jordan makes it. But I don't think it has been doing good in the ratings.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

IDSmoker said:


> These 2 sound interesting... it's too bad they'll probably get canceled before I get around to watching them!
> 
> Add me to the growing group of people who don't trust Fox enough to watch any of their new shows until there's enough episodes saved on the TiVo to warrant the emotional investment.


Yeah, I'm right there with you, IDSmoker. I'm going to start doing that - compiling episodes of new FOX series I want to watch on my TiVo and then wait until a big batch of episodes have aired to start watching said compiled episodes. I've said it before and I'll say it again - darn FOX, with their itchy trigger finger!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Azlen said:


> HIMYM rumored to be returning.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-cbschristineengagementreports,0,25950.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter confirms that CBS is likely to maintain a Monday night comedy block that includes third seasons of "HIMYM" and "Christine," as well as a second run of mid-season comedy "Rules." Those three would carry the night along with returning hit "Two and a Half Men," a move that would mean the end of "The Class" and would also suggest that none of CBS' new comedy pilots would be on the air in the fall.


I enjoyed The Class much more than I do Rules of engagement. All well.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

NBC's schedule to look like this:

Sunday:
Football

Monday:
Deal Or No Deal
Heroes
Journeyman

Tuesday:
Biggest Loser
Chuck 
Law and Order SVU

Wednesday:
Deal or No Deal
Bionic Woman
Life

Thursday:
Earl
30 Rock
The Office
Scrubs
ER

Friday:
1vs100 
Las Vegas
Friday Night Lights


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Mid Season shows when Football is over:

IT Crowd
Law and Order
Medium
Lipstick Jungle

So is Friday night the kiss of death for FNL?


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hopefully FNL will do better outside of Las Vegas.

Otherwise, I'm not too impressed. Glad they renewed FNL.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Mid Season shows when Football is over:
> 
> IT Crowd
> Law and Order
> ...


I think so. Wasn't that the big discussion last year. They originally announced having it on Friday's and everyone here said it would be bad since the target audience would be at football games. I still agree with that, but I also think the target audience now isn't just people who go to fiday night football games. It is a solid drama that should be able to stand on it's own if given the chance.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> HIMYM rumored to be returning.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-cbschristineengagementreports,0,25950.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter confirms that CBS is likely to maintain a Monday night comedy block that includes third seasons of "HIMYM" and "Christine," as well as a second run of mid-season comedy "Rules." Those three would carry the night along with returning hit "Two and a Half Men," a move that would mean the end of "The Class" and would also suggest that none of CBS' new comedy pilots would be on the air in the fall.


That would be good. I think the odds of me liking a new sitcom is like 20% or less at this point. I find all those shows watchable, but HIMYM is the only one I really make a point to watch.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bicker said:


> FWIR, L&O:CI will be replayed on NBC (probably Saturday night) so even if we don't get USA HD it will still be available to us in HD.


That is weird but interesting.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dimented said:


> I think so. Wasn't that the big discussion last year. They originally announced having it on Friday's and everyone here said it would be bad since the target audience would be at football games. I still agree with that, but I also think the target audience now isn't just people who go to fiday night football games. It is a solid drama that should be able to stand on it's own if given the chance.


I suspect they missed the football going audience altogether, so it might do well on Friday Nights.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I wonder if ER will actually start at exactly 10:00 now. Doesn't seem likely that a show that faced cancellation fears would garner an extra minute, nor that ER, which lost 2 minutes between this season and last (went from 9:59 start to 10:01 start) would go all the way back to 9:59.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd rather see FNL aired at 9:00 (8:00 Central) on Fridays and push Las Vegas back one hour, but I don't watch LV anyway. I just think any target audience for FNL on Fridays would be better served in the earlier time slot.


----------



## amallon (Jul 26, 2006)

The Hollywood Reporter just posted an article saying that CBS has picked up Twilight, the vampire detective show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mwhip said:


> So is Friday night the kiss of death for FNL?


yes. It's the kiss of death time slot.

Season 2 of FNL will be it's last.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

+1 Picard. Keep FNL at 9.

Some thoughts on NBC:

Glad they kept Medium and FNL. Those were the bubble shows I was rooting for. The L&O strategy seems like a good one, USA could benefit from Closer-like numbers on an original property. Hope FNL does well on Fridays. Seems like this move is so they can keep it warm till it gets to syndication land. FNL seems like the perfect show to catch up with on the weekends, so I don't really mind the move.

Heroes is staying at 9 Mondays. Scheduling an 8-episode battle royale spinoff during the hiatus seems like a good idea, but I think it's suffering from being in the same timeslot as 24. NBC seems very NBC-like in that it didn't move (arguably) its only ratings hammer to another slot like other networks do (Greys on ABC, Survivor on CBS).

Only new show I'd consider giving a flyer to is Lipstick Jungle, but I may be estrogened out by the time Sunday at 10 rolls around. Also, I think any SatC vibe it might have will be hampered by network standards and regulations. HBO knockoffs haven't done well thus far on networks (SatC ripoffs AND Sopranos ripoffs have both been summarily cancelled).


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

_New Amsterdam_: _Angel_ meets _Forever Knight_.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Glad Medium is returning too, even though it won't be until January. Seems like there's not too much talk about that series on this forum.

The IT Crowd sounds like a stinker. I work in IT, and my co-workers are the most boring people on the planet. Yawn.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

C'mon, CBS. Make an announcement about How I Met Your Mother. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> C'mon, CBS. Make an announcement about How I Met Your Mother. The waiting is killing me.


Even though I would say that show is 90% coming back I am still waiting to hear but the Veronica Mars wait is going to kill me.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

You know what I just noticed looking at all the NBC shows? 

NO DONALD TRUMP!!!!!


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

The I.T. Crowd - a new female office manager attempts to help two always overlooked guys get the recognition they deserve. Joel McHale (of the only show on E! worth watching, The Soup) is in this.

I was suprised to see that. I have seen a few episodes online (bbc.com maybe?) and thought it was kind of interesting, but mostly because I work in IT. I dont see this one lasting very long.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Dweller said:


> The I.T. Crowd
> 
> I have seen a few episodes online (bbc.com maybe?) and thought it was kind of interesting, but mostly because I work in IT. I dont see this one lasting very long.


I predict that this show will be offshored to India.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Dweller said:


> The I.T. Crowd - a new female office manager attempts to help two always overlooked guys get the recognition they deserve. Joel McHale (of the only show on E! worth watching, The Soup) is in this.
> 
> I was suprised to see that. I have seen a few episodes online (bbc.com maybe?) and thought it was kind of interesting, but mostly because I work in IT. I dont see this one lasting very long.


Yeah it is based on the BBC show which I need to find on BT this week and download.

NBC has their site up:

http://www.nbc.com/Fall_Preview/


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

mwhip said:


> You know what I just noticed looking at all the NBC shows?
> 
> NO DONALD TRUMP!!!!!


The Apprentice is still listed as Fate To Be Determined on the futoncritic web page.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

wow Bionic Woman looks like a bad sci fi channel show.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Well out of the video previews for the new NBC shows only Journeyman and Life look watchable. Actually Life looks really good, Damien Lewis is an incredible actor with an amazing presence I am shocked no one has put him on a TV show before now.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

amallon said:


> The Hollywood Reporter just posted an article saying that CBS has picked up Twilight, the vampire detective show.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3id38c37b9af98234aa327afd9aef11f64?imw=Y

Said article also mentions that _Twilight_ is now titled _Moonlight_.

And I agree wholeheartedly with another poster...c'mon CBS...hurry up and renew _How I Met Your Mother_!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm.

Bionic Woman: I'm not sure about this one yet. It definitely reminds me a bit of Dark Angel, but also very slight shades of Buffy the Vampire Slayer as well. I don't think it looks bad at all... I'm just not immediately grabbed by it.

Journeyman: Ok, now I'm POSITIVE it's Quantum Leap revisited after seeing the preview. They amped up the love interest angle, and ditched the sci-fi elements, but the core - visiting the past, changing lives for the better - that's all the same. Production values have obviously increased in the last 18 years, so it looks a lot fresher than watching the old episodes of Quantum Leap. I just sort of wish they'd have ACTUALLY revisited Quantum Leap, kept a few more of the framework elements the same.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Ausiello is reporting that CBS has approached Rob Thomas to be the show runner on Viva! Laughlin. It is a musical dramedy with Hugh Jackman in the lead.

This all of course is if Veronica Mars does not get picked up. But really do we need a musical dramedy on TV? Of course Kristen Bell with her musical background could be cast on it. 

But it will never happen since VM will get picked up!!!!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

mwhip said:


> You know what I just noticed looking at all the NBC shows?
> 
> NO DONALD TRUMP!!!!!


From what I read, it looks like Apprentice is a "bench player" that might sub in if the new series don't go so well.

Looks like they're going through with the NBC 2.0 cost-cutting, every night except Thursday has reality/gameshow programming in the earliest slot (except for Earl at 8PM on Thursdays).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Please CBS bring back Jericho!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

So, no Football wives? I was kind of hoping they would do something with that.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

marksman said:


> That is weird but interesting.


I thought of something afterward -- it might be a wonderful way of introducing USA HD.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I am not a big fan of The Office being moved to 9:00 ET. It conflicts with Grey's Anatomy in our house. It just seemed natural to have it with Earl.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm just looking forward to seeing a "completed" fall grid once all of the ipfronts have been done......then I'll start planning.......


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I should search before writing.....

The Futon critic has their grid going already, with "TBA" in the slots that haven't been released/announced yet....

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2007


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ABC's schedule is up now:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=05/15/07&id=20070515abc01

LOST is in Jan, folks, so don't freak out. I'm glad to see October Road made it. But ugh - Cavemen? And no Footballers Wives? And that Grey's spinoff... while it was a lock for the sched, I didn't really care for it (although it had an entire case of people I like - Francie from Alias!  )

MONDAY:

8:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars"
9:30 p.m. "Sam I Am" (new comedy series)
10:00 p.m. "The Bachelor"

TUESDAY:

8:00 p.m. "Cavemen" (new comedy series)
8:30 p.m. "Carpoolers" (new comedy series)
9:00 p.m. "Dancing with the Stars the Results Show"
10:00 p.m. "Boston Legal"

WEDNESDAY:

8:00 p.m. "Pushing Daisies" (new drama series)
9:00 p.m. "Private Practice" (new drama series)
10:00 p.m. "Dirty Sexy Money" (new drama series)

THURSDAY:

8:00 p.m. "Ugly Betty"
9:00 p.m. "Grey's Anatomy"
10:00 p.m. "Big Shots" (new drama series)

FRIDAY:

8:00 p.m. "MEN IN TREES"
9:00 p.m. "Women's Murder Club" (new drama series)
10:00 p.m. "20/20"

SATURDAY:

8:00 p.m. "Saturday Night College Football"

SUNDAY:

7:00 p.m. "America's Funniest Home Videos"
8:00 p.m. "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition"
9:00 p.m. "Desperate Housewives"
10:00 p.m. "Brothers & Sisters"


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Other than Football I think we can just remove ABC from my TV.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

While I'm sure I'll at least check out some of the new shows, I watch absolutely nothing on that schedule right now.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The only thing I currently watch on ABC is Extreme Makeover: Home Edition, and even that's only an occasional watch (it'll go on if I remember it's on, if I'm around the TV, and if I care enough to turn it on... that's a lot of ifs). I see nothing on the new schedule to change that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually "Pushing Daisies" and "Dirty. Sexy. Money" were two of the most received pilots this year they are both supposed to be outstanding. 

I am still not getting why they are picking up "Cavemen" unless they are going to totally retool it. People who saw screeners said it is stupid and kinda racist. Basically these three "cavemen" in Atlanta are comparing their plight to African/Americans and Jewish people.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I am still not getting why they are picking up "Cavemen" unless they are going to totally retool it. People who saw screeners said it is stupid and kinda racist. Basically these three "cavemen" in Atlanta are comparing their plight to African/Americans and Jewish people.


That's a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

dswallow said:


> That's a rhetorical question, right?


I don't think there was a question in there anywhere but it was a rhetorical statement.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I predict Cavemen will bomb huge..


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I predict Cavemen will bomb huge..


+1

I think it would only bomb if they had the original actors.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I predict Cavemen will bomb huge..


Agreed. The cavemen are amusing in 30 second bits... 22 minutes of them? Too much. Especially if they give them the whole sitcom treatment, laughtrack and all.

I too am puzzled by them greenlighting a series that supposedly tested as badly as Cavemen did.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

OK Variety is reporting that the CW has renewed OTH and picked up 4 pilots, Reaper, Gossip Girl, Wild at Heart and Aliens in America. 

Fates still to be determined for VM, Supernatural and Smallville. Although Smallville and Supernatural are shoe ins.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I just saw on TV George Lopez was not a happy camper with his cancellation especially since their ratings were higher than some shows picked up. I guess he didn't appreciate being replaced by Cavemen.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I also noticed that What About Brian is gone from ABC. It was an interesting show, IMO. Plus, the women on the show were very nice to look at...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> ABC's schedule is up now:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=05/15/07&id=20070515abc01
> 
> ...


Now that is a surprise. I was sure that was a goner.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> I just saw on TV George Lopez was not a happy camper with his cancellation especially since their ratings were higher than some shows picked up. I guess he didn't appreciate being replaced by Cavemen.


ABC won't appreciate it either after they see the ratings. I'm not a huge fan of GL either but the Caveman idea is a one trick pony. It works in tiny chunks for the commercial but it has no legs.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

It says October Road returns but I don't see it on the schedule. Is it a mid-season replacement again?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> It says October Road returns but I don't see it on the schedule. Is it a mid-season replacement again?


Looks like it...
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=05/15/07&id=20070515abc01



> "Cashmere Mafia," "Notes from the Underbelly" and "October Road" will premiere after "Dancing with the Stars" and "The Bachelor" conclude their fall seasons.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

ABC's schedule looks very interesting. Can't wait for Pushing Daisies and Dirty Sexy Money, but I'm really disappointed Footballers Wives was left off.

I'll watch their new comedies if they get leaked beforehand, but none of them look particularly interesting.

What's happening with Miss/Guided? It's listed under their new show descriptions in the press release, but I can't find it anywhere else on the schedule.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> ABC's schedule looks very interesting. Can't wait for Pushing Daisies and Dirty Sexy Money, but I'm really disappointed Footballers Wives was left off.
> 
> I'll watch their new comedies if they get leaked beforehand, but none of them look particularly interesting.
> 
> What's happening with Miss/Guided? It's listed under their new show descriptions in the press release, but I can't find it anywhere else on the schedule.


It is a mid season show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> It is a mid season show.


Thanks. Apparently mentioning that in the press release was too much work for them.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Thanks. Apparently mentioning that in the press release was too much work for them.


It will be put on when cavmen is yanked after two weeks.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mwhip said:


> It will be put on when cavmen is yanked after two weeks.


Shouldn't they keep George Lopez for that?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

The Jericho message board on CBS.com is implying that Jericho wasn't renewed.


Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> It will be put on when cavmen is yanked after two weeks.


You think it'll last two weeks? Wow, gotta love optimism. 

Ausiello's reporting Jericho was cancelled.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So far this coming fall television season looks like a big bag of suck.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ausiello's hearing that Veronica Mars is not on the fall schedule that will be presented on Thursday. He says, however, that Ostroff could just be delaying the decision until after the upfronts. Put us out of our misery, already!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Rules of Engagement has been renewed.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:
 

> Ausiello's hearing that Veronica Mars is not on the fall schedule that will be presented on Thursday. He says, however, that Ostroff could just be delaying the decision until after the upfronts. Put us out of our misery, already!


Where did he post that? I can't find it.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

dswallow said:


> So far this coming fall television season looks like a big bag of suck.


Considering our Now Playing list goes back to early April and I haven't sent back a Netflix disc (with a 250+ queue) in about two months, I'm fine with that. Unfortunately, I feel compelled to check out any new show that seems remotely interesting, just in case it turns out to be good and I'll wish I'd seen it from the beginning.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Where did he post that? I can't find it.


http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...ello-Report/Exclusive-Veronica-Mars/800015122


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> You think it'll last two weeks? Wow, gotta love optimism.
> 
> Ausiello's reporting Jericho was cancelled.


Too bad
Jericho was getting interesting after they retooled it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Raj said:


> The Jericho message board on CBS.com is implying that Jericho wasn't renewed.
> 
> Don't know if it's true or not.


If true BURN IN HELL CBS!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

tvguide has the headline on their site, Jericho Cancelled. This is BS. Right now, my fall viewing is looking pretty damn thin.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

From Variety:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117964967.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

CBS has apparently nuked "Jericho," dismissed "Class" and closed the book on "Close to Home."
Net wasn't commenting Tuesday, but several people familiar with the situation said none of the skeins has been given a series order for next season. "Close to Home" had been considered near dead for several months now, with "Class" on the longshot list, but there had been speculation that CBS would exercise some patience with "Jericho."

Eye skeins getting better news this week include "How I Met Your Mother," which has been picked up for a third season. Eye's most buzzworthy laffer might seem to be a no-brainer for renewal, but CBS execs make producers sweat it out until the last minute.

End for "Close to Home" comes after two seasons for the Jerry Bruckheimer-produced drama. Cancellation also means that, for the first time in many years, Bruckheimer will be losing a show from his still impressive slate of hits. It's also the second consecutive year Bruckheimer has failed to place a new show on the nets' skeds.

"The Class" is a heartbreaker for the small audience of the Warner Bros. TV-produced show, which seemed to find its creative voice toward the end of its shortened first season. It also produced stable ratings in the 8:30 p.m. slot, but the show's lofty auspices and huge pre-season hype had CBS execs hoping for more.

As previously reported, "The Unit," "Numbers" and "Ghost Whisperer" will be back next season, as will "NCIS" and all three "CSI" skeins.

Sole CBS frosh drama set to return is "Shark." Eye is also moving forward with another year of "Rules of Engagement."


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I really wanted to see what happened with Jericho since they set up a pretty damn good season finale..


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> tvguide has the headline on their site, Jericho Cancelled. This is BS. Right now, my fall viewing is looking pretty damn thin.


If this is true, I'm very disappointed. I think the show started out a bit weak, and I wasn't sure if the whole premise of the show would catch on. After it returned from it's break I felt it got tighter and was continuing to head in the right direction. Another interesting show cut down before it's time...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm behind on Jericho from being busy with work and having too much to watch. I'm about 8 weeks behind right now.

If I start watching again now, am I just going to be left with a cliff-hanger?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll check out Dead Sexy Money just because of Peter Krause. I feel like I owe him my loyalty after Sports Night (kinda feel the same way with Jason Bateman after Arrested Development).

I'll watch precisely one episode of Cavemen, I want to see the train wreck.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

stalemate said:


> If I start watching again now, am I just going to be left with a cliff-hanger?


Yes and no; I don't think it's all that bad if we never get more; in other words, as a story, it might be more like a book that can have a sequel as opposed to stopping in the middle of the book and saying it's done.

On the other hand, they certainly set things up so you really wanted to know what happens next.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Yes and no; I don't think it's all that bad if we never get more; in other words, as a story, it might be more like a book that can have a sequel as opposed to stopping in the middle of the book and saying it's done.
> 
> On the other hand, they certainly set things up so you really wanted to know what happens next.


Thanks. I'll probably finish it off this summer sometime.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Happy to hear that "How I Met Your Mother" will be renewed. Although how they'll keep Robin involved in the show -- don't forget, she becomes "Aunt Robin" in the future -- remains to be seen. And I think it's time for Mom to show up.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I find the cavemen to be whiney victims. Just what I want to see on TV. They may have them just as a funny out of place family like Beverly Hillbillies was.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Happy to hear that "How I Met Your Mother" will be renewed. Although how they'll keep Robin involved in the show -- don't forget, she becomes "Aunt Robin" in the future -- remains to be seen.


I think Robin will just go back to being "one of the gang." She and Ted will still be friends, but now there will be the added twist of being exes who still sorta carry a torch for each other, so that could present complications for any new potential "Moms." But I don't see her going anywhere, not anytime soon.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Is Lost a mid season replacement too? I didn't see it on the schedule.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Michael S said:


> Is Lost a mid season replacement too? I didn't see it on the schedule.


It's coming back in January, a la 24.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> It's coming back in January, a la 24.


So were will it be at? At the same time slot?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Michael S said:


> So were will it be at? At the same time slot?


That is not determined yet however 9pm or 10pm is the guess.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

ABC's site is up:

http://abc.go.com/fallpreview/schedule


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

mwhip said:


> That is not determined yet however 9pm or 10pm is the guess.


Still on Wednesdays, we assume?

To clarify, subsequent seasons of Lost will be 16 new episodes per season. They will air all in a row every year, beginning each January, for the next three years (starting January 2008). Then it's done.

Now that I counted weeks, I don't get why they'd start in January. Why wouldn't they start the show in February, to capture both the February and May sweeps. Starting on February 14 gets them at May 28th for the season finale. Starting any earlier gets the finale earlier (i.e., they miss Wednesdays in May, during sweeps). Obviously they miss the first week of February sweeps, so a start on Feb. 7 makes just as much sense. But a start in January really doesn't.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> So far this coming fall television season looks like a big bag of suck.


Isn't the reality though that every year is a big bag of suck? And the only thing that has changed over time is our anticipation?

I know when I was younger I used to really look forward to all the new shows. Hoping how good so many of them could be from a simple blurb or preview.

Yet they almost ALWAYS ended up disappointing, eroding my belief year after year.

Until now I know they will suck, so what difference does it make. I wish we could just skip the first month of tv season while all the horrible new shows show up and disappear.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to _Pushing Daisies_.

I'm a fan of Judy Greer so I'll check out _Miss Guided_.

_Dirty Sexy Money_ looks like a dramedy version of _Arrested Development_. I'll give it a chance.

And I laughed out loud at the clip from _Eli Stone_.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

marksman said:


> Isn't the reality though that every year is a big bag of suck? And the only thing that has changed over time is our anticipation?


Something like that -- or more like it makes us feel better to say it is a big bag of suck, so we have something to complain about. Stepping back, the cancellations, every one of them, seems sound to me. The new shows seem like they're a good mix, and that television offerings, in general, continue to improve year-over-year. Pretty-much the opposite of "big bag of suck" but without the benefit of being able to complain.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

CBS schedule is here:

CBS TELEVISION NETWORK

2007-2008 PRIMETIME SCHEDULE

(N=New, NT=New Time, all times ET/PT)

MONDAY

8:00-8:30 PM HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER

8:30-9:00 PM THE BIG BANG THEORY (N)

9:00-9:30 PM TWO AND A HALF MEN

9:30-10:00 PM RULES OF ENGAGEMENT

10:00-11:00 PM CSI: MIAMI

TUESDAY

8:00-9:00 PM NCIS

9:00-10:00 PM THE UNIT

10:00-11:00 PM CANE (N)

WEDNESDAY

8:00-9:00 PM KID NATION (N)

9:00-10:00 PM CRIMINAL MINDS

10:00-11:00 PM CSI: NY

THURSDAY

8:00-9:00 PM SURVIVOR

9:00-10:00 PM CSI: CRIME SCENE INVESTIGATION

10:00-11:00 PM WITHOUT A TRACE (NT)

FRIDAY

8:00-9:00 PM GHOST WHISPERER

9:00-10:00 PM MOONLIGHT (N)

10:00-11:00 PM NUMB3RS

SATURDAY

8:00-9:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY

9:00-10:00 PM CRIMETIME SATURDAY

10:00-11:00 PM 48 HOURS: MYSTERY

SUNDAY

7:00-8:00 PM 60 MINUTES

8:00-9:00 PM VIVA LAUGHLIN (N)

9:00-10:00 PM COLD CASE

10:00-11:00 PM SHARK (NT)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

All the HIMYM fans can rejoice, Swarley lives!!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Glad to see The Unit and Ghost Whisperer coming back....won't miss Jericho.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I liked "Moonlight" better back when it was called "Angel."


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I liked "Moonlight" better back when it was called "Angel."


True.

I am kinda a disappointed "Babylon Fields" was not picked up. I like Amber Tamblyn and kind of miss her being on TV.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

did I miss something....why isn't Amazing Race on the CBS schedule?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Paperboy2003 said:


> did I miss something....why isn't Amazing Race on the CBS schedule?


It is a midseason show.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I've watched Close To Home from the beginning, but I really don't think I'll miss it. Not that I care much about when shows are on, but interesting that they switched Without A Trace and Shark. I sorta wish that CBS and FOX would move all of their shows that I don't watch to Sunday nights, at least during football season. Actually, with basketball and golf it's still a factor in the spring.

Yeah, I'll give it a try, but I never thought the "Vampire Private Detective" thing was meant to become an actual genre.

I feel like I missed something with How I Met Your Mother. I watched the pilot and I think the one after that. I hated it, particularly the laugh track. It wasn't just that there was one, it was actually worse than other laught tracks. It reminded me of Scooby Doo. But so many people here seem to like it, I sorta wish I kept watching. I have no regrets about Two and A Half Men though. Gave that a try for a few episodes the same season that HIMYM started, and didn't like it at all. I do like Rules of Engagement and glad that will be back. Might check out the other new Monday night one too with Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mwhip said:


> True.
> 
> I am kinda a disappointed "Babylon Fields" was not picked up. I like Amber Tamblyn and kind of miss her being on TV.


This was the one new show I was really looking forward to so of course it wasn't picked up.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

I see on the Futon Critic that The New Adventures of Old Christine was picked up but don't see it on the schedule. Do you think it's a midseason replacement or will be shuffled around after some of the other new shows tank?

And Yeay Swarley!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

PajamaFeet said:


> I see on the Futon Critic that The New Adventures of Old Christine was picked up but don't see it on the schedule. Do you think it's a midseason replacement or will be shuffled around after some of the other new shows tank?
> 
> And Yeay Swarley!


Christine is slated for midseason.

Anyone else really disappointed that 60 Minutes is back? They could so easily have gone the Fox route and used that hour as built-in NFL padding. :down:


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Christine is slated for midseason.
> 
> Anyone else really disappointed that 60 Minutes is back? They could so easily have gone the Fox route and used that hour as built-in NFL padding. :down:


Hell no, I love me some 60 Minutes. That show is the 2nd best news magazine on TV. Now that Wallace is semi-retired and Bradley passed away they need to get better reporters. I am ok with Anderson Cooper and the hot British girl is pretty good and Leslie is always solid but they need to fire Couric.

And the football over run does not bother me I don't watch anything on CBS Sundays so I just pad it an hour and never had an issue.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> C'mon, CBS. Make an announcement about How I Met Your Mother. The waiting is killing me.


You can breathe! HIMYM will be back!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> This was the one new show I was really looking forward to so of course it wasn't picked up.


 :up: :up: :up:

Make that three of us. I'm a big fan of Amber Tamblyn and it irritates me to no end that all the buzz was behind _Babylon Fields_ getting picked up and then all of a sudden they decide a Xerox of _Forever Knight_/_Angel_ (which was pretty much DOA from what I understand) gets a series order.

Why can't zombies and vampire co-exist on the same network?! Why?!

Damn you, Tiffany Network!!!

Well, maybe if something bombs, they can decide to bring back _Babylon Fields_. Well, it's a thought, anyway.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

How does it generally work with shows that don't get picked up by a network? Can another network take a shot at it? Is there a chance it could come up again and be picked up next fall? Or is it straight to the scrap heap?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Update from Ausiello:



> Veronica Mars is still clinging to life.
> 
> Despite reports this morning that the show has been canceled, Rob Thomas just assured me via e-mail that there's "nothing definitive." That jives with what I told you in Ask Ausiello: It's possible CW head Dawn Ostroff is delaying a final verdict on VM until after Thursday's upfront.
> 
> ...


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How does it generally work with shows that don't get picked up by a network? Can another network take a shot at it? Is there a chance it could come up again and be picked up next fall? Or is it straight to the scrap heap?


Theoretically, a show could move to another network. In reality, it's straight to the scrap heap. The timeframe is very short before the options on the actors expire. I think you could count on one hand the number of primetime shows that have moved from one network to another over the last 20 years.

Buffy, ummm. I can't think of any others.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Royster said:


> Theoretically, a show could move to another network. In reality, it's straight to the scrap heap. The timeframe is very short before the options on the actors expire. I think you could count on one hand the number of primetime shows that have moved from one network to another over the last 20 years.
> 
> Buffy, ummm. I can't think of any others.


Grounded for Life moved from ABC to the WB.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Royster said:


> I think you could count on one hand the number of primetime shows that have moved from one network to another over the last 20 years.
> 
> Buffy, ummm. I can't think of any others.


_Roswell_ and _Buffy_ both went from the WB to UPN at the same time.

Didn't JAG change networks at some point? I thought so. _Baywatch_? I think there have been a few others, so it's not unheard of, although it's pretty rare.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> _Roswell_ and _Buffy_ both went from the WB to UPN at the same time.
> 
> Didn't JAG change networks at some point? I thought so. _Baywatch_? I think there have been a few others, so it's not unheard of, although it's pretty rare.


JAG originally started on NBC, moved to CBS after it's first season. 
Baywatch originally started on NBC, moved to first-run syndication.

Very few shows trade up (moving from a less prominent network to a more prominent network). The only exception in recent memory I can think of was Politically Incorrect moving from Comedy Central to ABC.

The rest are either horizontal moves (JAG), or trading down, moving from a major network to a "net-let" (all the rest mentioned so far).


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> _Roswell_ and _Buffy_ both went from the WB to UPN at the same time.
> 
> Didn't JAG change networks at some point? I thought so. _Baywatch_? I think there have been a few others, so it's not unheard of, although it's pretty rare.


The TV series version of _Clueless_ aired on ABC for one season before they cancelled it; UPN then picked it up and aired it for two more seasons.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not that I'm jonesing for their Fall Preview site, but how hard is it for CBS to have that page up on the day of their upfront?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Not that I'm jonesing for their Fall Preview site, but how hard is it for CBS to have that page up on the day of their upfront?


Their are slow but both NBC and ABC did not launch their site until after their official presentation. CBS just had theirs it ended about an hour ago their site should be up soon.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Taxi moved from CBS to NBC at the end of its run.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Boo that The Class was not picked up, but yeah that WAT is now on Thursday's. No more worries about footaball over-runs ...


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

CBS's Fall 2007 Preview is now online.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/upfront_2007/


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm gonna watch Moonlight, but only because I enjoyed Forever Night (well, except the last season) and Angel. I'm not going to get invested in it, and I'll try not to care when it gets canceled. I think I'll try The Bionic Woman too, if for no other reason than that they *really* re-imagined the series.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I am not a big fan of reality shows but kid nation looks pretty good.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> CBS's Fall 2007 Preview is now online.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/upfront_2007/


Here's a big *yawn* for the new shows. They cancelled Jericho for these???

<rant>

Cane - looks like a retread of Dynasty or Falcon Crest. Can we look forward to 3 foot wide shoulder pads coming back in style?

Moonlight - Barnabas Collins meets Barnaby Jones, anyone?

Viva Laughlin - We already have Reno, 911. Who needs this?

Big Bang Theory - You never know with a comedy, but it looks like a tired old formula.

Kid Nation - Yeah, we really don't have enough cheesy reality shows, do we? And why let the public schools have all the fun artificially pumping kids' self esteem to ridiculously high levels? Let's create a generation of the most self-important little monsters ever! For the children!

"Flibble-dy floo!!"
</rant>


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

New Amsterdam and Moonlight appear to have significant overlap on concept.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> New Amsterdam and Moonlight appear to have significant overlap on concept.


Possibly, but it really is even closer to Angel season 1 and Forever Knight.

Apparently law enforcement and private investigation is the only career path for vampires and immortals.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Apparently law enforcement and private investigation is the only career path for vampires and immortals.


It lets them look all broody in stark, noirish lighting.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Probably smeeking, but how about FOX? They are the only one I have not seen yet.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Probably smeeking, but how about FOX? They are the only one I have not seen yet.


FOX and the CW are tomorrow.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mwhip said:


> FOX and the CW are tomorrow.


TY. That is what I believed, but I could not find anything to confirm that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know Kid Nation could be interesting depending how its done.

If it is Lord of the Flies-esque, it could be very interesting. I suspect it will lean more towards the gee whiz look at these kinds be good and learn.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Possibly, but it really is even closer to Angel season 1 and Forever Knight.
> 
> Apparently law enforcement and private investigation is the only career path for vampires and immortals.


Well, from what I see on CSI, they never turn lights on.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Einselen said:


> TY. That is what I believed, but I could not find anything to confirm that.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=upfront


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Veronica Mars still sitting all by itself in fate to be determined..not good


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

What I've read about Veronica Mars is that it might not be decided even when the schedule is announced today. Presumably that means that if it isn't on the schedule, that might not mean it's been officially cancelled.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jerrymc said:


> Here's a big *yawn* for the new shows. They cancelled Jericho for these???
> 
> Viva Laughlin - We already have Reno, 911. Who needs this?
> 
> ...


Dude, you must be out of your mind. Reno 911 is an improve comedy. Viva Laughlin is a murder/mystery musical drama. There is nothing, and I mean nothing, similar about them.

I think Viva Laughlin looks awesome. It's based on Viva Blackpool, which aired on BBC America and was also really, really good. I would urge everyone to check out the preview of it. Like I said, I think it looks really well done. Plus, it's got Hugh Jackman and the guy who is currently playing President Palmer on 24.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/upfront_2007/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

CW Info:

Meanwhile, the CW has picked up three reality shows: Crowned (a mother-daughter beauty pageant), Farmer Wants a Wife (a dating show) and the show that shan't be named about the slutty girls dancing and singing and jiggling, which is coming back for a second season. (Shudder.)

The CW also has greenlit the following four series:

* Gossip Girl, a sudsy teen drama about Manhattan rich kids and the bloggy girl who keeps tabs on them. It's from O.C. mastermind Josh Schwartz.
* The Reaper, a dramedy about a bounty hunter for the devil.
* Life Is Wild, a drama about a family in South Africa.
* Aliens in America, a comedy about a Muslim foreign exchange student living with an American family.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

And FOX:

* K-Ville: A drama focusing on cops coping after Katrina in New Orleans.
* New Amsterdam: About a 700-year-old immortal man who solves crimes.
* Canterbury's Law: Julianna Margulies stars as a defense attorney.
* Sarah Connor Chronicles: The Terminator character is fighting villains from the future in present-day Los Angeles. (Maybe Jack Bauer can help?)
* Back to You: Patricia Heaton and Kelsey Grammer are returning to TV as anchors of a Pittsburgh TV news station. Lots of buzz surrounding this one, which will be paired with Til Death.
* The Rules for Starting Over: Rashida Jones and Craig Bierko star in this comedy from the Farrelly brothers, about divorced friends who are getting back into the dating market.
* The Return of Jezebel James: Lauren Ambrose and Parker Posey (am I the only one who loves this combination?) star in a drama about a woman who asks her sister to be a surrogate mother for her baby. 


I will have more info when the official press release comes out


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I haven't seen one of the usual press-release type of announcements, but thefutoncritic has its fall grid filled in for the CW. And it's Veronica-less.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2007


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mwhip said:


> And FOX:
> 
> * K-Ville: A drama focusing on cops coping after Katrina in New Orleans.
> * New Amsterdam: About a 700-year-old immortal man who solves crimes.
> ...


That seems like a lot of new shows for Fox, considering they're only on two hours a night. I guess with the long hiatuses (hiati?) that shows like Prison Break and 24 take, their total number of series isn't as relevant.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> I haven't seen one of the usual press-release type of announcements, but thefutoncritic has its fall grid filled in for the CW. And it's Veronica-less.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2007


I'm waiting to see what Ausiello says - obviously he'll be at the upfront and he said he's going to ask about the future of "Veronica." But yes, at this point, it remains off the schedule, both for fall and for midseason.

ETA: Ausiello's "transcription" of the CW Upfront, which just ended 10 minutes ago: http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...log/Ausiello-Report/Live-Cw-Upfront/800015355


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Nobody interested in "The Sarah Connor Chronicles"? I think it has potential.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sarah_Connor_Chronicles


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Talon said:


> Nobody interested in "The Sarah Connor Chronicles"? I think it has potential.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sarah_Connor_Chronicles


I knew Summer Glau (Firefly/Serenity) was in this but didn't know her part. Now that I read that article, I'm very interested in this. Glad she'll get to show off her fighting prowess again!

Of course, it will probably get shelved early...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like Veronica is canceled.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070517/ap_en_tv/tv_new_season


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Looks like Veronica is canceled.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070517/ap_en_tv/tv_new_season


I would hold for Ausiello to confirm. That was posted before the CW news conference which is right now.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Looks like Veronica is canceled.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070517/ap_en_tv/tv_new_season


I'm fairly confident that it is as well... but it's bounced between "canceled" and "pending decision until June 15" so many times my head is starting to spin.

Most of those calling VM canceled are doing so just because it doesn't appear on the schedules (a logical conclusion, in virtually all instances). The press conference following the upfront is where we will finally find out for 100% certain... maybe.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I am hoping that "announcement" is merely the author's conclusion from the fact that VM isn't on the CW's fall schedule. We knew that already, but according to Rob Thomas, they may bring it back midseason and a final decision hasn't been made.

ETA: Yeah, what Loadstar said. I still want to see an official announcement from the CW that it is definitely canceled.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

It is dead...  

Here is Ausiello's update:

12;29 OK, here it is in a nutshell, per dawn ostroff. Veronica Mars is dead. But, and there is a but, she says she's "talking to Rob and Kristen" about doing something else. She's not calling it a spin-off, and wouldn't say whether it would feature the character of Veronica. Translation; I'm as confused as ever!

12:33 I will try and get more clarification on this. Please stand by...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Time to move on...here is the FOX press release:

OX PRIMETIME SCHEDULE: FALL 2007 (All Times ET/PT)

MONDAY
8:00-9:00 PM PRISON BREAK
9:00-10:00 PM K-VILLE

TUESDAY
8:00-9:00 PM NEW AMSTERDAM
9:00-10:00 PM HOUSE

WEDNESDAY
8:00-8:30 PM BACK TO YOU
8:30-9:00 PM 'TIL DEATH
9:00-10:00 PM BONES

THURSDAY
8:00-9:00 PM ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5th GRADER?
9:00-10:00 PM KITCHEN NIGHTMARES

FRIDAY
8:00-9:00 PM THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GREAT AMERICAN
BAND (working title)
9:00-10:00 PM NASHVILLE (working title)

SATURDAY 8:00-8:30 PM COPS
8:30-9:00 PM COPS
9:00-10:00 PM AMERICA'S MOST WANTED: AMERICA FIGHTS BACK
11:00 PM-MIDNIGHT MADtv
MIDNIGHT-12:30 AM TALK SHOW WITH SPIKE FERESTEN

SUNDAY
7:00-8:00 PM THE OT (NFL post-game)
8:00-8:30 PM THE SIMPSONS
8:30-9:00 PM KING OF THE HILL
9:00-9:30 PM FAMILY GUY
9:30-10:00 PM AMERICAN DAD

FOX PRIMETIME SCHEDULE: BEGINNING JANUARY 2008 (All Times ET/PT)

MONDAY
8:00-9:00 PM K-VILLE (January)/PRISON BREAK (Spring)
9:00-10:00 PM 24

TUESDAY
8:00-9:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL
9:00-10:00 PM HOUSE

WEDNESDAY (January)
8:00-8:30 PM BACK TO YOU
8:30-9:00 PM 'TIL DEATH
9:00-10:00 PM AMERICAN IDOL

WEDNESDAY (Spring)
8:00-8:30 PM BACK TO YOU
8:30-9:00 PM THE RETURN OF JEZEBEL JAMES (working title)
9:00-9:30 PM AMERICAN IDOL Results Show
9:30-10:00 PM 'TIL DEATH

THURSDAY
8:00-9:00 PM ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5th GRADER?
9:00-10:00 PM CANTERBURY'S LAW

FRIDAY (Spring)
8:00-9:00 PM BONES
9:00-10:00 PM NEW AMSTERDAM

SATURDAY
8:00-8:30 PM COPS
8:30-9:00 PM COPS
9:00-10:00 PM AMERICA'S MOST WANTED: AMERICA FIGHTS BACK
11:00 PM-MIDNIGHT MADtv
MIDNIGHT-12:30 AM TALKSHOW WITH SPIKE FERESTEN

SUNDAY (Spring)
7:00-7:30 PM KING OF THE HILL
7:30-8:00 PM AMERICAN DAD
8:00-8:30 PM THE SIMPSONS
8:30-9:00 PM FAMILY GUY
9:00-10:00 PM THE SARAH CONNOR CHRONICLES

2007-2008 FOX PRIMETIME SCHEDULE NEW SERIES SYNOPSES

The following new dramas will premiere this fall on FOX:

K-VILLE (Mondays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): From writer and executive producer Jonathan Lisco ("NYPD Blue," "The District") comes a heroic police drama set in New Orleans. Two years after Katrina, the city is still in chaos. Many cops have quit, and the jails, police stations and crime labs still haven't been properly rebuilt. But the cops who remain have courage to burn and a passion to reclaim and rebuild their city. MARLIN BOULET (Anthony Anderson, "The Departed," "The Shield") is a brash, funny, in-your-face veteran of the NOPD's Felony Action Squad, the specialized unit that targets the most-wanted criminals. Even when his partner deserted him during the storm, Boulet held his post, spending days in the water saving lives and keeping order. Now he's unapologetic about bending the rules when it comes to collaring bad guys. Boulet's new partner, TREVOR COBB (Cole Hauser, "The Break-Up," "ER"), was a soldier in Afghanistan before joining the NOPD. He's tough and committed, but if he's less than comfortable with Boulet's methods, it's because he's harboring a dark secret. Cobb has come to New Orleans seeking redemption, but redemption can be dangerous. Will Boulet be able to trust him? Will Cobb's past endanger them both? Rounding out the crew of cops are hotheaded BILLY "K-9" FAUST (Maximiliano Hernndez, "Law & Order," "Shark"), who often speaks before thinking; wisecracking JEFF "GLUE BOY" GOODEN (Blake Shields, "Sleeper Cell," "Veronica Mars"), the team's comic relief; tough-as-nails GINGER "LOVE TAP" LeBEAU (Tawny Cypress, "Heroes"), the only female on the squad, who gives as good as she gets; and CAPTAIN JAMES EMBRY (John Carroll Lynch, "Zodiac," "The Drew Carey Show"), who wrangles the eclectic personalities of his squad with equal parts humor and tenacity.

PRODUCTION COMPANY: 20th Century Fox Television

EXECUTIVE PRODUCER/WRITER: Jonathan Lisco

DIRECTOR: Deran Sarafian

CAST: Anthony Anderson as Marlin Boulet, Cole Hauser as Trevor Cobb, Maximiliano Hernndez as Billy "K-9" Faust, Blake Shields as Jeff "Glue Boy" Gooden, Tawny Cypress as Ginger "Love Tap" LeBeau, John Carroll Lynch as Captain James Embry

NEW AMSTERDAM (Wednesdays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): Directed and executive-produced by visionary Lasse Hallstrm ("My Life As a Dog," "The Cider House Rules," "Chocolat," "The Hoax") and written by Allan Loeb ("Things We Lost in the Fire," "21") and Christian Taylor ("Showboy," "Six Feet Under"), NEW AMSTERDAM is the story of a New York homicide detective unlike any other. He is brilliant, mysterious, reckless, magnetic, unknowable. And he has a profound secret he is immortal. In 1642, JOHN AMSTERDAM (Nikolaj Coster Waldau, "Kingdom of Heaven"), then a Dutch solider in the colony of New Amsterdam later to become New York City stepped in front of a sword to save the life of a Native Indian girl during a massacre of her indigenous tribe. The girl in turn rescued Amsterdam, weaving an ancient spell that conferred immortality upon him. Amsterdam will not age, she told him, until he finds his one true love. Only then will he become whole and ready for mortality. But Amsterdam has found this to be a mixed blessing. Over the course of three centuries, he's experienced endless adventure and honed his many talents. But everyone Amsterdam meets must leave him in time; lovers and children die while he remains young. His sole confidant and current lifelong friend is the sage jazz club owner OMAR (Stephen Henderson, "Law & Order: SVU"), the keeper of Amsterdam's secret, as well as a few of his own. As the exhilaration of eternal life has given way to emotional isolation and bitter loneliness, Amsterdam discovers the blessing has become a curse. Bringing to bear the unorthodox techniques and unique knowledge gained from his vast life experience, Amsterdam today is one of the NYPD's best homicide detectives, sparring with his vibrant, strong-willed partner EVA MARQUEZ (Zuleikha Robinson, "Rome," "The Lone Gunmen") as they solve difficult murder cases. But when Amsterdam suffers and then recovers from what appears to be a massive heart attack while chasing a suspect, and DR. SARA DILLANE (Alexie Gilmore, "Find Love") pronounces him dead in the ER, he realizes that the Indian girl's prophesy may have come true he felt the pain in his heart that she had foretold so long ago. His soul mate must have been nearby. As he works to find a killer on the streets of New York, Amsterdam understands that his own life and possibly his death have changed forever.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: Regency Television, Scarlet Fire Films

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Allan Loeb, David Manson, Lasse Hallstrm, Leslie Holleran, Steven Pearl

WRITERS: Allan Loeb & Christian Taylor

DIRECTOR: Lasse Hallstrm

CAST: Nikolaj Coster Waldau as John Amsterdam, Zuleikha Robinson as Eva Marquez, Alexie Gilmore as Dr. Sara Dillane, Stephen Henderson as Omar

The new comedy premiering this fall on FOX is:

BACK TO YOU (Tuesdays, 8:00-8:30 PM ET/PT): In the 90s, the local TV news scene in Pittsburgh was dominated by one team: CHUCK DARLING (Kelsey Grammer, "Frasier," "Cheers") and KELLY CARR (Patricia Heaton, "Everybody Loves Raymond"). They had that elusive quality all news teams need: chemistry ... at least on-screen. Off-screen, Chuck was a bit of a self-centered womanizer, Kelly a bit of an uptight know-it-all. So when Chuck got the call to move up to a larger market, no tears were shed. But after an embarrassing on-air tirade ended up on the Internet, Chuck found himself on the downswing career-wise. He even questioned whether his lifestyle of chasing women and living in hotels was as exciting as it used to be. So when he got the call to return to Pittsburgh, to reunite with Kelly and try to take the newscast back to No. 1, it was an offer he couldn't refuse. Back in Pittsburgh, Chuck has a new coworker in RYAN CHURCH (Josh Gad, "Mary and Joe"), the overstressed news director. There are also familiar faces like MARSH McGINLEY (Fred Willard, "Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy," "Best in Show"), the affable, endlessly inappropriate sports anchor, and GARY CREZYZEWSKI, pronounced Kre-shoov-ski (Ty Burrell, "In Good Company," "Out of Practice"), the perennially put-upon field reporter who always seems to get left out in the snow. But, mostly, there's Kelly, now a single mom to 10-year-old GRACIE (Laura Marano, "Without a Trace"). There was magic between them once. Can they find it again?

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: 20th Century Fox Television, Levitan/Lloyd Productions

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS/CREATORS: Steven Levitan, Christopher Lloyd

DIRECTOR: James Burrows

CAST: Kelsey Grammer as Chuck, Patricia Heaton as Kelly, Fred Willard as Marsh, Josh Gad as Ryan, Ty Burrell as Gary, Laura Marano as Gracie

New unscripted series joining the FOX schedule this fall include:

KITCHEN NIGHTMARES (Thursdays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): Hell hath no fury like an angry chef, and no chef has a sharper temper than Gordon Ramsay when things go wrong in the kitchen. The star of the highly rated culinary boot camp "Hell's Kitchen" returns to FOX with another sizzling unscripted series. This time, Chef Ramsay hits the road in each episode, tackling a restaurant in crisis and exposing the stressful realities of trying to run a successful food business. Inspired by one of the UK's biggest hits, KITCHEN NIGHTMARES is seen in more than 50 territories around the globe, and the series reveals a whole new side to Ramsay. He's still prone to the explosive outbursts and spectacular confrontations familiar to fans of "Hell's Kitchen," but he also shows his sensitive and nurturing side a unique blend of fury, passion, inspirational leadership and tough love that can coax a small spark of talent into a roaring flame. There's no time for polite small talk as Ramsay embarks on his mission to turn things around. If the wine waiter's service isn't up to par, he'll be out the door before he can say "merlot." If the head chef doesn't match up to Ramsay's expectations, Ramsay will hammer him into shape, and if he can't stand the heat, he may quit the kitchen. Ramsay's reputation is on the line, so there's bound to be high blood pressure, raised voices and serious clashes as he attempts to do the impossible: turn a deserted dining room into the most sought-after venue in town in just a week.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: Granada America, Optomen Television, A. Smith & Co.

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Arthur Smith, Pat Llewellyn, Kent Weed, Gerry McKean, Curt Northrup

CAST: Gordon Ramsay

THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND (working title) (Fridays, 8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT): What "American Idol" did for individuals, THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND is going to do for musical groups. The producers of "American Idol" will conduct the ultimate search for an undiscovered band. THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GREAT AMERICAN BAND is scouring the country, seeking groups from all musical genres who think they have what it takes to make it big. Judges will narrow down bands from all walks of life musicians of different ages, family acts, garage bands, etc. to 10 semi-finalists, who will perform in front of a live studio audience. Viewers then will have the opportunity to vote for their favorite bands. The final three acts will compete for a major recording contract and the chance to become music superstars.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: FremantleMedia North America, 19 TV LTD.

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Simon Fuller, Nigel Lythgoe, Ken Warwick, Cecile Frot-Coutaz

NASHVILLE (working title) (Fridays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): From the creative minds behind the hit series "Laguna Beach: The Real Orange County" comes NASHVILLE, a high-stakes, high-drama docu-soap set in "the biggest small town in America." The show focuses on the dreamers and dream-makers in the music industry, as well as those trying to make their mark on Nashville's big business and high society. The series features a diverse, vibrant young cast perched on the cusp of achieving their greatest successes in a town that can make you or break you. Talent, power, drive, love and hope are the fuel that makes Nashville burn bright and makes this unique place the true embodiment of the American Dream. Behind every song there's a story waiting to be told, and there are many such stories in NASHVILLE.

PRODUCTION COMPANY: Go Go Luckey Productions

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Gary Auerbach, Julie Auerbach

The following new dramas are slated for January launches:

CANTERBURY'S LAW (Thursdays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): From executive producers Denis Leary and Jim Serpico ("Rescue Me," "The Job") and writer Dave Erickson ("Murder in Greenwich") comes CANTERBURY'S LAW, a courtroom drama about a rebellious female defense attorney who's willing to bend the law in order to protect the wrongfully accused. ELIZABETH CANTERBURY (Julianna Margulies, "ER") is a force of nature. An attorney on the rise, she puts her career on the line to take on risky and unpopular cases, even when they take a toll on her personal life. Elizabeth and her law professor husband MATTHEW CANTERBURY (Linus Roache, "Batman Begins," "The Chronicles of Riddick"), haunted by the disappearance of their young son, have settled in Providence, Rhode Island, in an attempt to distance themselves from the tragedy and put their relationship back together. But those goals become elusive whenever Elizabeth's work provides a stark reminder of the justice absent in their own lives. At the office, Canterbury has surrounded herself with a brilliant but motley crew of attorneys. RUSSELL CROSS (Ben Shenkman, "Pi," "Angels in America") was forced out of the Providence District Attorney's Office when he went toe-to-toe with his morally bankrupt boss, D.A. Zach Williams. His reputation tarnished, Russell turned to Canterbury, the only attorney willing to take him in. Now Russell provides a much-needed voice of reason for Canterbury even when she doesn't want to hear it, his position of influence well-earned by their years of friendship. CHESTER FIELDS (Jocko Sims, "Dreamgirls," "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation") and MOLLY McCONNELL (Trieste Dunn, "United 93") are the associates rounding out Canterbury's legal crew. Chester is a blue-blooded congressman's son who is embarrassed by his privileged upbringing and has turned his back on politics. Molly, in contrast, is headstrong, passionate and quick to take sides even if she finds herself in the opposite corner from Canterbury.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: Sony Pictures Television, Apostle

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Denis Leary, Jim Serpico, Mike Figgis

WRITER: Dave Erickson

DIRECTOR: Mike Figgis

CAST: Julianna Margulies as Elizabeth Canterbury, Linus Roache as Matthew Canterbury, Ben Shenkman as Russell Cross, Trieste Dunn as Molly McConnell, Jocko Sims as Chester Fields

THE SARAH CONNOR CHRONICLES (Sundays, 9:00-10:00 PM ET/PT): Executive producers Josh Friedman ("War of the Worlds"), David Nutter ("Supernatural," "Smallville") and C-2 Pictures ("Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines") bring to television an intense new drama based on the celebrated heroine of the "Terminator" movies: Sarah Connor. At the end of "Terminator 2: Judgment Day," Sarah vanquished the liquid metal Terminator sent from the future to kill her teenage son, John. Sarah and John now find themselves alone in a very dangerous, complicated world. Fugitives from the law, they are confronted with the reality that still more enemies from the future, and the present, could attack at any moment. THE SARAH CONNOR CHRONICLES reveals what happens when SARAH (Lena Headey, "The Brothers Grimm," "300") stops running and goes on the offensive against an ever-evolving technological enemy bent on destroying her life, and perhaps the world. Her son, 15-year-old JOHN CONNOR (Thomas Dekker, "Heroes"), knows that he may be the future savior of mankind, but is not yet ready to take on the mantle of leadership that he's told is his destiny. John finds himself inextricably drawn to CAMERON (Summer Glau, "Serenity," "The Unit"), an enigmatic and otherworldly student at his high school, who soon proves to be much more than his confidante she assumes the role of Sarah and John's fearless protector. On their trail are not only threats from the future, but an intelligent and tough FBI agent, JAMES ELLISON (Richard T. Jones, "Judging Amy"), who soon becomes a powerful ally. Directed by David Nutter and produced by Warner Bros. Television and C-2 Pictures, THE SARAH CONNOR CHRONICLES represents an exciting reinvention of the "Terminator" franchise, in which the strong and intrepid Sarah discovers that protecting her son and stopping the rise of the machines is more difficult than she had ever imagined.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: Warner Bros. Television, C-2 Pictures

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Josh Friedman, David Nutter, James Middleton, Mario Kassar, Andrew Vajna, Joel Michaels

WRITER: Josh Friedman

DIRECTOR: David Nutter

CAST: Lena Headey as Sarah Connor, Thomas Dekker as John Connor, Richard T. Jones as James Ellison, Summer Glau as Cameron

The new comedy scheduled to premiere in January is:

THE RETURN OF JEZEBEL JAMES (working title) (Wednesdays, 8:30-9:00 PM ET/PT): Can two estranged sisters, polar opposites, live together when one agrees to carry the other's baby? SARAH THOMKINS (Parker Posey, "For Your Consideration," "Best in Show") is a bright, optimistic, determined woman who seems to have it all a great job as a children's book editor, an eager-to-please assistant, BUDDY (Michael Arden), who helps keep her life together, and a no-strings-attached personal relationship with successful businessman MARCUS SONTI (Scott Cohen, "Kissing Jessica Stein"). Nevertheless, as her father, RONALD (Ron McLarty, "Law & Order"), is constantly pointing out, something is missing from Sarah's life. Her hard work may garner accolades, but when she goes home at night, she is very much alone. All too aware that she isn't getting any younger, Sarah decides to have a baby on her own and gets the shock of her life when the doctor tells her she can't get pregnant. Having no concept of the term "can't," Sarah wills herself to execute a plan. With nowhere else to turn, Sarah sets up a meeting with her quirky younger sister, COCO (Lauren Ambrose, "Six Feet Under"), and proposes a plan for Coco to carry her baby. They haven't seen each other in a while, and Coco refuses to go along with such a huge favor. But something happens when Sarah mentions that she's turned Coco's imaginary childhood friend, Jezebel James, into a children's book. Even though she doesn't say so out loud, Coco is clearly touched, and, realizing that her current living situation sharing a couch with her friend's sick dog isn't working out, Coco decides that this just might be worth a try.

PRODUCTION COMPANY: Regency Television

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Amy Sherman-Palladino, Dan Palladino

DIRECTOR: Amy Sherman-Palladino

CAST: Parker Posey as Sarah, Lauren Ambrose as Coco, Scott Cohen as Marcus, Michael Arden as Buddy, Ron McLarty as Ronald

The comedy slated for a spring debut is:

THE RULES FOR STARTING OVER (working title) (Date and Time TBA): From the creatively fruitful minds of the Farrelly Brothers comes a single camera comedy, set in Boston, about a group of newly single friends learning the painful lessons of starting over in their 30s. They'd all love to get remarried, if they could just find their true loves. JACK "GATOR" GATELY (Craig Bierko, "Cinderella Man," "Boston Legal") is a charismatic, optimistic leader who never expected to be single again. But now that he is, he's determined to make the best of it. He's going to sift through all the bruised, damaged, occasionally psychotic fruit until he finds "the one." Joining Gator in bachelorhood redux is his thrice-divorced best friend TOMMY (Johnny Sneed, "The Guardian," "Fever Pitch"). The founder and brewmaster of an upstart microbrewery, Tommy has a voracious appetite for food, beer and women. He falls in love easily and always disastrously, yet truly hopes his fourth starter marriage will be "the one." DR. FREDDY SAHGAL (Shaun Majumder, "24," "Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle") has seen some pretty strange stuff during his years as a successful surgeon, but he's never seen any of it through the eyes of a single man. Probably the least equipped of the group to handle this unexpected life change is Dr. Freddy, who can execute a triple bypass in his sleep, but is all thumbs when it comes to the opposite sex. Rounding out the group is KATE (Rashida Jones, "The Office"), a smart, successful attorney who handled all three of the boys' divorces. Having just turned 30, Kate finds herself dumped after a seven-year engagement. She reluctantly joins the guys in negotiating the treacherous waters of dating. Kate owns the brownstone next to Gator's. Over time, this pair may find that "the one" is just a brick wall away.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: 20th Century Fox Television, Conundrum Entertainment, Watson Pond Productions

EXECUTIVE PRODUCERS: Bobby Farrelly, Peter Farrelly, Bradley Thomas, Brad Johnson

WRITERS: Chris Pappas, Michael Bernier, Kevin Barnett

DIRECTORS: Bobby Farrelly and Peter Farrelly

CAST: Craig Bierko as Gator, Rashida Jones as Kate, Johnny Sneed as Tommy, Shaun Majumder as Freddy

The new unscripted series scheduled to premiere this summer is:

ANCHORWOMAN (Date and Time TBA): PHIL HURLEY is the owner of a tiny Texas news station, KYTX Channel 19, and he is desperate to turn the tide of his mediocre ratings, or even just compete with a rival channel. Phil has shocked the station and town of Tyler, Texas, by bringing in a gorgeous model and ex-WWE diva with no previous news experience to be his next ANCHORWOMAN all in hopes of reinventing the look of Channel 19 and overhauling its below-average 6 share to a number more like his competitor's dominating 36. Former Miss New York and ber-vixen LAUREN JONES packs up her Versace dresses and heads to the middle of nowhere to start a new career. Can this bombshell cut it as a serious reporter? Will she save KYTX, or make it the laughingstock of the Lone Star State? Lauren wants to show everyone she's no airhead, and this is her big chance to prove she's more than just a pretty face. The entire newsroom thinks the boss has made a giant mistake. Reigning anchor ANNALISA PETRAGLIA is not about to lose her Queen Bee status to some L.A. hottie. News Director DAN DELGADO is fit to be tied as his beloved journalistic standards go out the window. MICHELLE REESE, a hard-nosed reporter bound for CNN, will take no prisoners. Lauren will struggle not only with the news team and an unfamiliar town, but also with the not-so-Hollywood news stories covering bake sales, cowpie-tossing contests and county fairs like they were Watergate. News anchor or dead weight? Only the ratings will tell, so stay tuned for the next ANCHORWOMAN: Lauren Jones.

PRODUCTION COMPANIES: Fox 21, The G Group

EXECUTIVE PRODUCER: Brian Gadinsky

SUPERVISING PRODUCERS/WRITERS: Chad Damiani, JP Lavin

CAST: Lauren Jones as herself, Phil Hurley as himself, Annalisa Petraglia as herself, Dan Delgado as himself, Michelle Reese as xherself


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I would love to know what is in the water that network execs drink. I mean, this happens almost every year... a series goes -- within a week -- from "wow, we love it" to being buried and never heard from again.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I would love to know what is in the water that network execs drink. I mean, this happens almost every year... a series goes -- within a week -- from "wow, we love it" to being buried and never heard from again.


Yeah it would be easy to bash them for doing their job. You know answering to a board and shareholders and ensuring the company is making as much money as possible or you lose your job.

I have never had an issue with an exec that gives a show its due course to find an audience. To me that is at least 2 seasons unless it is just horrible bombing. VM had 3 years and that was not good enough I think they showed endless patience.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kudos to Ausiello for really going after the story:


12;47 The press conference is over. I tackle dawn just as she tries to escape and I ask her to level with me. Is Veronica dead? "Veronica Mars is over, but we're talking about something else. I don't know if it's going to be anything. I'm being honest with you. It could come back in some form, but I don't know what form that would be." She confirmed that the deadline to make a decision is "somewhere around" the June 15 date i referred to previously. Long story short: mystery still not solved!

12:53 Heading back to the office to bang my head against the wall.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Yeah it would be easy to bash them for doing their job. You know answering to a board and shareholders and ensuring the company is making as much money as possible or you lose your job.
> 
> I have never had an issue with an exec that gives a show its due course to find an audience. To me that is at least 2 seasons unless it is just horrible bombing. VM had 3 years and that was not good enough I think they showed endless patience.


I don't fault them for doing their job. It's just it seems they are incredibly fickle sometimes. "Firefly" was this way, for example. There was a precisely 1 week period before the series hit the air that FOX executives went from praising the series up one side and down the other, to "Firefly? What's that? Never heard of it." It's like suddenly jabs them with something and they remember that they weren't supposed to like it. (And I'm being very literal with that 1 week period in that case.)

Oh, well. There's nothing on ABC's schedule, CBS's schedule, and now CW's schedule that I will be watching come Fall. My evenings will be wide open, I guess.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

"The War at Home" is cancelled I guess? Too bad, I kind of liked that show.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't believe "Are you smarter than a 5th grader" actually made it past this season. I watched the show once and couldn't stand it because they take so long to answer questions that they might get through 5-6 questions in a half hour.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm now down to Smallville on the CW. Gotta see it through to the end.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=upfront


Thanks Jeff. I even looked at that page and totally missed the date and time at the very top. I fell stupid now.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm now down to Smallville on the CW. Gotta see it through to the end.


Same here except I watch Everybody Hates Chris. This will probably be Smallville's last season right?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I can't believe "Are you smarter than a 5th grader" actually made it past this season. I watched the show once and couldn't stand it because they take so long to answer questions that they might get through 5-6 questions in a half hour.


I know but it is a top 10 show thanks to its Idol lead in and hey for some reason America loves them some Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I don't fault them for doing their job. It's just it seems they are incredibly fickle sometimes. "Firefly" was this way, for example. There was a precisely 1 week period before the series hit the air that FOX executives went from praising the series up one side and down the other, to "Firefly? What's that? Never heard of it." It's like suddenly jabs them with something and they remember that they weren't supposed to like it. (And I'm being very literal with that 1 week period in that case.)
> 
> Oh, well. There's nothing on ABC's schedule, CBS's schedule, and now CW's schedule that I will be watching come Fall. My evenings will be wide open, I guess.


Yeah there is a difference those FOX execs back in that day were horrible. They never let a show get past 13 episodes if that. The FOX people now are actually kinda good look at the shows they have in the top 10 almost half of them.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I can't wait to see the US version of "Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares". The BBCA series is *great*. It really shows he's not just the ass on Hell's Kitchen. "The F-Word" is equally great.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I see that FOX's upfront predicts that Bones will move to Fridays after American Idol starts. I think they said that last season AND the year before, and it ends up with other stuff getting cancelled and Bones just moving up to 8:00 (ET). People have said that the move to Friday would mean it's doomed, but it doesn't appear that way.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Fox obviously expects New Amsterdam to fail. _Scheduling_ a move from Tue to Fri can't be a sign of confidence.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I know but it is a top 10 show thanks to its Idol lead in and hey for some reason America loves them some Jeff Foxworthy.


Uh, the last I checked Idol did not lead into this.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Yeah there is a difference those FOX execs back in that day were horrible. They never let a show get past 13 episodes if that. *The FOX people now are actually kinda good* look at the shows they have in the top 10 almost half of them.


Yea, they sure gave "Drive" a chance.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dimented said:


> Uh, the last I checked Idol did not lead into this.


It did when the fifth grader show first premiered. So, it got the huge post-idol sample and then (to its credit) carried enough of its audience to a different time slot to warrant a renewal.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

aindik said:


> It did when the fifth grader show first premiered. So, it got the huge post-idol sample and then (to its credit) carried enough of its audience to a different time slot to warrant a renewal.


I stand corrected then. I didn't remember it being after Idol in the beginning.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Time to move on...here is the FOX press release:
> 
> The new comedy premiering this fall on FOX is:
> 
> BACK TO YOU (Tuesdays, 8:00-8:30 PM ET/PT): In the 90s, the local TV news scene in Pittsburgh was dominated by one team: CHUCK DARLING (Kelsey Grammer, "Frasier," "Cheers") and KELLY CARR (Patricia Heaton, "Everybody Loves Raymond"). They had that elusive quality all news teams need: chemistry ... at least on-screen. Off-screen, Chuck was a bit of a self-centered womanizer, Kelly a bit of an uptight know-it-all. So when Chuck got the call to move up to a larger market, no tears were shed. But after an embarrassing on-air tirade ended up on the Internet, Chuck found himself on the downswing career-wise. He even questioned whether his lifestyle of chasing women and living in hotels was as exciting as it used to be. So when he got the call to return to Pittsburgh, to reunite with Kelly and try to take the newscast back to No. 1, it was an offer he couldn't refuse. Back in Pittsburgh, Chuck has a new coworker in RYAN CHURCH (Josh Gad, "Mary and Joe"), the overstressed news director. There are also familiar faces like MARSH McGINLEY (Fred Willard, "Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy," "Best in Show"), the affable, endlessly inappropriate sports anchor, and GARY CREZYZEWSKI, pronounced Kre-shoov-ski (Ty Burrell, "In Good Company," "Out of Practice"), the perennially put-upon field reporter who always seems to get left out in the snow. But, mostly, there's Kelly, now a single mom to 10-year-old GRACIE (Laura Marano, "Without a Trace").


Don't they mean:

_But, mostly, there's Kelly, now a single mom to 10-year-old GRACIE (Laura Marano, formerly of "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?")_

And I hope somebody reminded the writers of _American Dad!_ that they had better "tone down" the new episodes for airing at 7:30 starting in January, and never mind the fact that most of the show's fans only like it when they bother to push the envelope. (For example, I have a feeling that the FCC would not take too kindly if there was an episode like "A Smith in the Hand" (where Stan, er, "pleasures himself" with burn ointment after his son injures him in the groin) that aired before 8 PM.)

-- Don


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Same here except I watch Everybody Hates Chris. This will probably be Smallville's last season right?


I believe so. I actually have good thoughts about it. When they put their mind to it they make good episodes. With a definite ending point, and a bunch of time to prepare, I expect them to do it right.

-smak-


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Kudos to Ausiello for really going after the story:
> 
> 12;47 The press conference is over. I tackle dawn just as she tries to escape and I ask her to level with me. Is Veronica dead? "Veronica Mars is over, but we're talking about something else. I don't know if it's going to be anything. I'm being honest with you. It could come back in some form, but I don't know what form that would be." She confirmed that the deadline to make a decision is "somewhere around" the June 15 date i referred to previously. Long story short: mystery still not solved!
> 
> 12:53 Heading back to the office to bang my head against the wall.


Could this just be a non-announcement of something we've known for a while -- that Rob has pitched them a VM FBI fast forward?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> I knew Summer Glau (Firefly/Serenity) was in this but didn't know her part. Now that I read that article, I'm very interested in this. Glad she'll get to show off her fighting prowess again!
> 
> Of course, it will probably get shelved early...


So after all of the buzz and acclaim that kept getting thrown The Sarah Connor Chronicles way, FOX decides not to air it until the spring? So since this is FOX, it'll no doubt air three episodes and then get cancelled. Other than that and New Amsterdam, a big yawn for FOX this fall. Oh and "reality" shows are lame.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dimented said:


> "The War at Home" is cancelled I guess? Too bad, I kind of liked that show.


I actually think 'Til Death is pretty decent for a very conventional sitcom...
but "The War At Home" is MUCH funnier.. it so should have been renewed.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> * The Return of Jezebel James: Lauren Ambrose and Parker Posey (am I the only one who loves this combination?) star in a drama about a woman who asks her sister to be a surrogate mother for her baby.


I love the combination as well. It's the reason I'll be watching it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> I actually think 'Til Death is pretty decent for a very conventional sitcom...
> but "The War At Home" is MUCH funnier.. it so should have been renewed.


I'm going to miss the red headed daughter..


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

CBS's fall schedule is the weakest they've had since 1995 (back when Westinghouse owned it and they were increasingly called "the old folks network).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> CBS's fall schedule is the weakest they've had since 1995 (back when Westinghouse owned it and they were increasingly called "the old folks network).


Actually I think they kinda do the smart thing which is chase the baby boomer crowd. Heck they have been #1 in ratings for like 4 years.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Actually I think they kinda do the smart thing which is chase the baby boomer crowd. Heck they have been #1 in ratings for like 4 years.


Oh I know the demographic they're chasing and that's fine. But instead of the insipid wastes of time known as "reality" series, why not schedule unique dramas instead? Wait, I know why! Those "reality" series (read: offal) are cheap and easy to produce.

I look at the TV schedules and feel older (I'm 25), as most of the people in my age group watch crap like _American Idol_ and _Dancing With The Stars_. Well, that's their loss. I'll keep avoiding that crap, they can numb their minds and tune out intellectually, keeping their willful ignorance sadly intact. The mind boggles and the circle continues.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Make that three of us. I'm a big fan of Amber Tamblyn and it irritates me to no end that all the buzz was behind _Babylon Fields_ getting picked up


I was looking to see how Joan of Arcadia got along with Randall Flagg and Titus Pullo.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I don't fault them for doing their job. It's just it seems they are incredibly fickle sometimes.


THEY'RE fickle???? What about US!?!?!?!? The reason why they SEEM fickle is because their job is to guess what Average Joe will be willing to watch consistently and in large numbers. Some teenage celebrity could sneeze tomorrow and the collected masses could go bonkers over specialty handkerchiefs.



LoadStar said:


> Oh, well. There's nothing on ABC's schedule, CBS's schedule, and now CW's schedule that I will be watching come Fall. My evenings will be wide open, I guess.


Hmmm.... not sure if you're seeing the same schedules I saw.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> CBS's fall schedule is the weakest ....


Hmmm... I haven't looked at it that way yet...

ABC - 10 series
Fox - 8 series
NBC - 7 series
CBS - 6 series
CW - 0 series (assuming VM is history)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

tivogurl said:


> Fox obviously expects New Amsterdam to fail. _Scheduling_ a move from Tue to Fri can't be a sign of confidence.


Maybe you were typing as I was typing (or I'm just plain wrong) but they did the same thing with Bones last season, maybe the season before, too (i.e., they _said_ they were going to move it to Friday once AI started). And they're saying it again this year, but I don't see Bones going away any time soon. I think it will just depend how it does - they have to move things somewhere once A.I. starts, esp during its two-hour episode stretches. Given how solid A.I. has been in that time slot, I don't see it as an automatic death knell when the Tuesday shows get bumped to another night.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> ABC's schedule looks very interesting. Can't wait for Pushing Daisies and Dirty Sexy Money, but I'm really disappointed Footballers Wives was left off.


Don't know how much truth there is to this, but Dan Patrick reported on his show yesterday that the NFL went Playmakers on Footbalers' Wives. Amazing the kind of pull the league can display.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bicker said:


> Hmmm.... not sure if you're seeing the same schedules I saw.


Same schedules, just different tastes, I suppose. For example, ABC:

Cavemen: don't make me laugh. Oh, wait, you couldn't, it's NOT FUNNY. The funniest part is that they actually think anyone is going to watch this for anything but the train wreck value.

Dirty Sexy Money: reminds me of "Arrested Development." Oh, wait. I hated "Arrested Development."

Big Shots: Great stars. Dull concept. The clip was so dull I bailed in the middle of it, and it was only like a minute long.

Private Practice: I hate "Grey's Anatomy," and everything I've heard indicates that this is worse than Grey's.

Cashmere Mafia: "Desperate Housewives" meets "Sex and the City." Hate Desperate Housewives, and never had any interest in watching "Sex in the City."

Pushing Daisies: This is possibly the only series on ABC that holds any potential... but the clip did nothing other than turn me off. I might give it another try, but so far I'm not sold.

Carpoolers: A male "Desperate Housewives." Yawn. Next?

Eli Stone: "Ally McBeal" with a male lead. I hated Ally McBeal.

Sam I Am, Women's Murder Club, Miss Guided: I am so uninterested in any of these I can't even come up with a witty way to say I'm uninterested.

I watch nothing on ABC now, and clearly none of these are going to make me change that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

"Cavemen" would've been a great comedy/dramedy if instead of focusing on the cavemen, it focused on the network programming execs who made decisions such as putting a show like "Cavemen" on the air. Then it'd even have a double meaning in the title.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Pushing Daisies: This is possibly the only series on ABC that holds any potential... but the clip did nothing other than turn me off. I might give it another try, but so far I'm not sold.


Can someone tell me what the premise of this show is? Ausiello's already making his Emmy pitch for this show but no one is telling me what the show is about.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Dirty Sexy Money: reminds me of "Arrested Development." Oh, wait. I hated "Arrested Development."


   



LoadStar said:


> Pushing Daisies: This is possibly the only series on ABC that holds any potential... but the clip did nothing other than turn me off. I might give it another try, but so far I'm not sold.


Were you not a fan of _Dead Like Me_ or _Wonderfalls_?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

serumgard said:


> Can someone tell me what the premise of this show is? Ausiello's already making his Emmy pitch for this show but no one is telling me what the show is about.


Lee Pace ("The Good Shepherd") has been cast in the lead role of the drama pilot, a romantic high-concept procedural about a man (Pace) who can touch the dead and bring them back to life. His character, Ned, is further detailed in the casting notice as follows: "Late 20s-Mid 30s, handsome and awkward, good-natured but self-contained. Ned is a professional pie maker who owns his own store, The Pie Hole. Ned has an unusual gift: he can touch a dead person (or animal) and have them come back to life, but if they live longer than one minute someone else, usually in close proximity, will die; also, if he touches them a second time, they'll die again, presumably this time for good. Ned discovered this gift and its drawbacks when he was 9 and his mother died while baking a fabulous pie, only to come back to life with his touch--only to die again when she kissed him good night. As a result, Ned is a withdrawn young man who loves pies and tries to avoid human contact, for fear someone else he loves will die. Ned has a side business with a private investigator, Emerson Cod, in which Ned brings murder victims back to life, finds out who killed them, then makes them die again and uses the knowledge, with Emerson, to collect rewards. The system works pretty well until Ned uses it to bring to life Charlotte "Chuck" Charles, the girl he's loved since childhood who was murdered on a cruise ship; unable to consign Chuck back to death, Ned lets her live, winds up telling her his secret, and finds that his life is about to become complicated."


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> "Cavemen" would've been a great comedy/dramedy if instead of focusing on the cavemen, it focused on the network programming execs who made decisions such as putting a show like "Cavemen" on the air. Then it'd even have a double meaning in the title.


Kinda reminds me of the old story when Emeril's TV show was announced to the press. Someone in the press stood up and said, "How does a show like this get put on TV? No, I'm serious...that's not a joke. I want to know the process for getting a show such as this put on the air."

I wonder if Geico's putting up a portion of the money for the show.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Can someone tell me what the premise of this show is? Ausiello's already making his Emmy pitch for this show but no one is telling me what the show is about.


Here's a clip:

http://abc.go.com/fallpreview/pushingdaisies/index?u=0

Once upon a time, director Barry Sonnenfeld (_Men In Black_, _Get Shorty_, _The Addams Family_) and writer/producer Bryan Fuller (_Heroes_, the creator of _Dead Like Me_ and _Wonderfalls_) created an unprecedented blend of romance, crime procedural and high-concept fantasy. It is a love story about a young man with a very special giftthe ability to return someone dead briefly back to life with just a simple touch.

Ned, a mild-mannered baker of fabulous pies, discovered his gift as a child. Now he puts his gift to good use, working with his only friend, a private investigator, to crack murder cases by asking victims to name their killers. But the tale gets complicated, as all tales do, when he saves his childhood sweetheart and she miraculously stays alive. Each week, she encourages him to use his powers to solve mysteries and help others. Life would be perfect, except for one cruel twist: if Ned ever touches her again, she'll lose the life he gave her, for good this time. There's always a catch

Golden Globe-nominee Lee Pace (_The Good Shepherd_, _Soldier's Girl_), Chi McBride (_The Nine_, _Boston Public_), Golden Globe-nominee Swoosie Kurtz (_Huff_, _Sisters_) and Tony Award-winner Kristin Chenoweth (_The West Wing_, Broadway's _Wicked_) star in a fairytale in the spirit of _Amelie_, _Stranger than Fiction_, and _Chocolat_. From the producers of _Big Fish_ comes an equally magical and delightful series that offers a weekly dose of sweet, heartwarming, quirky fun.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Lee Pace ("The Good Shepherd") has been cast in the lead role of the drama pilot, a romantic high-concept procedural about a man (Pace) who can touch the dead and bring them back to life. His character, Ned, is further detailed in the casting notice as follows: "Late 20s-Mid 30s, handsome and awkward, good-natured but self-contained. Ned is a professional pie maker who owns his own store, The Pie Hole. Ned has an unusual gift: he can touch a dead person (or animal) and have them come back to life, but if they live longer than one minute someone else, usually in close proximity, will die; also, if he touches them a second time, they'll die again, presumably this time for good. Ned discovered this gift and its drawbacks when he was 9 and his mother died while baking a fabulous pie, only to come back to life with his touch--only to die again when she kissed him good night. As a result, Ned is a withdrawn young man who loves pies and tries to avoid human contact, for fear someone else he loves will die. Ned has a side business with a private investigator, Emerson Cod, in which Ned brings murder victims back to life, finds out who killed them, then makes them die again and uses the knowledge, with Emerson, to collect rewards. The system works pretty well until Ned uses it to bring to life Charlotte "Chuck" Charles, the girl he's loved since childhood who was murdered on a cruise ship; unable to consign Chuck back to death, Ned lets her live, winds up telling her his secret, and finds that his life is about to become complicated."


Hmm...interesting. Thanks.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The only shows I am actually looking forward to are:

Pushing Daisies - Because I loved Dead Like Me and Wonderfallas
Dirty, Sexy, Money - I like Peter Krause
Life - Capt. Winters is my hero and he can act


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


>


I don't know why this was that shocking. Based on the ratings, LOTS of people thought Arrested Development wasn't funny.


> Were you not a fan of _Dead Like Me_ or _Wonderfalls_?


I was, which makes the lackluster concept and clip more surprising. However, it's possible for even the most successful director or producer to miss occasionally.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I don't know why this was that shocking. Based on the ratings, LOTS of people thought Arrested Development wasn't funny.


Then again, ratings measure a sampling of a certain amount of people (like when I worked at a video store and some customers would come in and state in all seriousness, after seeing a section with many, many copies of one new title, "Wow! That must be a good movie!"), and taste is not a factor. Witness the absurd popularity of the offal known as _American Idol_.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Witness the absurd popularity of the offal known as _American Idol_.


AI isn't "offal" - it's certainly the least objectionable of the "reality" genre. If they'd lose the horrid Gong Show remake that is the tryout rounds, it'd be a perfectly fine show.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> AI isn't "offal" - it's certainly the least objectionable of the "reality" genre.


_Amazing Race_ says hi. (It's not as fun as it used to be, but it's never plunged anywhere close to "Flavor of Love" levels of depravity.)


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> AI isn't "offal" - it's certainly the least objectionable of the "reality" genre. If they'd lose the horrid Gong Show remake that is the tryout rounds, it'd be a perfectly fine show.


*ALL* reality programming is offal, IMHO. I've never watched a minute of any of it.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

When do the fall pilots usually start leaking via BT?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> *ALL* reality programming is offal, IMHO. I've never watched a minute of any of it.


Then your HO is uninformed.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Then your HO is uninformed.


Well, I say *your* HO is uninformed!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I can be mistaken, but not uninformed. I've actually watched this crap. And some of it's good crap. Not a huge percentage, but some.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> When do the fall pilots usually start leaking via BT?


That is what I want to know.

But more than anything? I want to see the busted pilots leak.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

lambertman said:


> I can be mistaken, but not uninformed. I've actually watched this crap. And some of it's good crap. Not a huge percentage, but some.


Are you going to be watching _Pirate Master_ on CBS, matey?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I dunno yet. Might catch the premiere and decide from there. Looks kinda ridiculous.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I wonder how many people are mistaking "offal" with "awful" and think there are just some bad typists out there!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I wonder how many people are mistaking "offal" with "awful" and think there are just some bad typists out there!


Aside from those "reality" show lovers amongst us here on TCF, I think there are alot of very bright people here on the board.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Aside from those "reality" show lovers amongst us here on TCF, I think there are alot of very bright people here on the board.


I think reality shows have their place...somewhere not in primetime.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I think reality shows have their place...somewhere not in primetime.


 :up: :up: :up:

They should air them all on Fox Reality Channel.


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

I still can't get over that there is a ridiculous Caveman series on the schedule and they cancelled Raines. I guess that is telling of the mentality of the average TV viewer. Sorry if I offend anyone but this is so frustrating.....


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I wonder how many people are mistaking "offal" with "awful" and think there are just some bad typists out there!


Probably just as many people who are mistaking their own personal preferences for unequivocal fact.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bicker said:


> Probably just as many people who are mistaking their own personal preferences for unequivocal fact.


  Are you casting aspersions on the undeniable awesomeness of my taste?!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

By the way, here's the full trailer for _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_. Summer Glau's in it so I'll be watching this.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> By the way, here's the full trailer for _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_. Summer Glau's in it so I'm be watching this.


Some additional clips: http://media.tv.ign.com/media/850/850896/vids_1.html


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Pushing Daisies has added Rina Mimoun as showrunner.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> AI isn't "offal" - it's certainly the least objectionable of the "reality" genre. If they'd lose the horrid Gong Show remake that is the tryout rounds, it'd be a perfectly fine show.


The tryout rounds are the only portion of the show that is even remotely entertaining.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm with LoadStar -- I don't even bother tuning in until Hollywood Week.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bicker said:


> I'm with LoadStar -- I don't even bother tuning in until Hollywood Week.


That's when I tune out.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> When do the fall pilots usually start leaking via BT?


Have there been any (picked up or not) leaked yet?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> "Cavemen" would've been a great comedy/dramedy if instead of focusing on the cavemen, it focused on the network programming execs who made decisions such as putting a show like "Cavemen" on the air. Then it'd even have a double meaning in the title.


That would be a very watchable show.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Have there been any (picked up or not) leaked yet?


No which is weird because I know bloggers have some of the DVD's. A couple I read have seen Bionic Woman, Chuck, Miss/Guided, Life and Pushing Daisies and are waiting on other screeners. I guess the studios are cracking down a different way so they do not leak them.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm excited to see Moonlight on CBS because the producer is the same guy (Greenwalt) behind Angel.. hopefully the show will be as well done because from what I remember Angel was a very good show.....

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/fall_preview_2007/


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mwhip said:


> No which is weird because I know bloggers have some of the DVD's. A couple I read have seen Bionic Woman, Chuck, Miss/Guided, Life and Pushing Daisies and are waiting on other screeners. I guess the studios are cracking down a different way so they do not leak them.


That would be weird, because in a lot of cases in the past few years it was clear the networks leaked the shows in the summer time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Which leads me to the next question: Does anyone have a list of the shows that were leaked early last season and was there any correlation between the shows that were leaked and the shows that were successful? I've always thought that it would be much easier for a show to gain a following if people are given multiple chances to catch the pilot.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Couple of recasting updates:



> CBS pulls Dohring into 'Moonlight'
> Staff report
> 
> June 28, 2007
> "Veronica Mars" alum Jason Dohring is reuniting with the show's producers, Warner Bros. TV and Silver Pictures, with a co-starring role on "Moonlight," their new series for CBS. The drama centers on a private investigator (Alex O'Loughlin) who is a vampire. Dohring will play ancient vampire Josef. He replaces 60-year-old Rade Serbedzija, who played the part in the pilot presentation before the character was reconceptualized as a young, mischievous hedge-fund trader. Dohring, who played Veronica Mars' (Kristen Bell) on-and-off boyfriend Logan on the critically praised CW drama, is the second new addition to "Moonlight" cast, along with recently cast Sophia Myles.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3idc70ac5e352f5de681c4bddaa63774d7

From Ausiello Report:



> Exclusive: A Bionic Recast!
> Bionic Woman is undergoing a little surgery.
> 
> Mae Whitman (Thief) is being replaced in the role of Becca, the title character's deaf sister. An NBC spokesperson confirmed the move, adding, "The decision was purely creatively driven. It is very common to change storylines, characters, actors after the initial pilot is shot."


Her? (I know the AD fans got it)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> From Ausiello Report:
> 
> Her? (I know the AD fans got it)


So she's deaf, and no one will notice she's there ... Talk about a challenge!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Couple of recasting updates:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3idc70ac5e352f5de681c4bddaa63774d7
> 
> ...


Well that sucks. Mae Whitman is a very talented actress and if they simply recast this role with someone that resembles a model from an Abercrombie & Fitch catalog and make the character no longer deaf, that's truly pathetic.


----------



## musika (Jun 29, 2007)

stalemate said:


> I don't understand, what does this mean? I'm not arguing, I just really don't understand.


I dont understand too anyway haha


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> The newest news is that Jason Dohring (he played Logan Echolls on _Veronica Mars_) will replace Rade Serbedzija in the role of ancient vampire Josef as they've reconceptualized the character as a youthful-looking, mischievous hedge-fund trader.


yea, we know

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5283016&&#post5283016


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> yea, we know
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5283016&&#post5283016


Sorry about that. I sped through reading this page.

I deleted my post re: what had already been posted about the _Moonlight_ retooling.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> If they're going to redo Quantum Leap, just do it already.


Yes it is similar, but he gets to go back to the future and deal with the consequences of his changes. You also get to see him try to live a normal life, something Sam Beckett never did. And finally, Sam always ended up changing things for the better... and based on the descripition, this guy won't. So it is different enough to be interesting.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I wonder how many people are mistaking "offal" with "awful" and think there are just some bad typists out there!


Offal: the entrails and internal organs of a butchered animal
Awful: extremely disagreeable or objectionable

There some sort of bad pun here but I don't have the guts to do it.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

marksman said:


> What a pleasure to meet you. I knew there had to be one person out there.


 Make that two votes for The Class instead of Rules of Engagement.

Have you seen Flight of the Conchords? It has an off the wall humor, too, and I think will be my substitute for The Class.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

More recasting:

Merrin Dungey Is Out at Private Practice and Audra McDonald is taking her place.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2007/06/greys-spinoff-c.html


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> More recasting:
> 
> Merrin Dungey Is Out at Private Practice and Audra McDonald is taking her place.
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2007/06/greys-spinoff-c.html


Ouch. That's going to be odd to recast a character after what essentially is the first episode has already aired.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

_Moonlight_ has been retooled yet again.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-sossamonmoonlightcasting,0,5141066.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines

Shannyn Sossamon (_A Knight's Tale_, _40 Days And 40 Nights_, _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_) replaces Amber Valletta in the role of Coraline, the lead character's bride who turned him into a vampire on their wedding night 60 years ago.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Let me also say I am very surprised that none of the fall shows have showed up on bit torrent yet. I just did a search for about 20 new shows and nothing is out there which is surprising because I know they released some DVD's to bloggers in the last couple weeks. Maybe some of the networks will at least release on iTunes early I really want to watch some of these.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Couple of Everwood and Deadwood alums find new gigs:



> "Everwood" alumna Stephanie Niznik has been tapped to star on the CW's upcoming drama series "Life Is Wild."
> 
> Meanwhile, Brent Sexton ("Deadwood") has been added to the cast of NBC's upcoming drama "Life" as a regular.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ib1ebc09603fb86d2560bbd57bf0d3578


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh I'm glad to see Shannon Sossaman is being added to Moonlight .. besides being gorgeous I have loved her in most everything else I've seen her in (Knight's Tale, 40 Days/Nights) She gives the show more of an edge also


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dreaday said:


> Oh I'm glad to see Shannon Sossaman is being added to Moonlight .. besides being gorgeous I have loved her in most everything else I've seen her in (Knight's Tale, 40 Days/Nights) She gives the show more of an edge also


 :up: :up: :up:

I've enjoyed her in every movie I've seen her in.


----------



## nikolai (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm new here so sorry for jumping in the middle of things, but I'm desperate for an answer. When Al gets his finger chopped off with an axe by Hearst, is the actual chopping in one of the shows, or is it just referred to? I Have seen every episode of the Deadwood series on DVD but never saw Al's finger physically chopped off, only refferred to as being chopped off by Hearst after the fact. Did I miss something? If so, which episode? 
thx, nickolai at: acacia72atyahoo(dot)com


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

nikolai said:


> I'm new here so sorry for jumping in the middle of things, but I'm desperate for an answer. When Al gets his finger chopped off with an axe by Hearst, is the actual chopping in one of the shows, or is it just referred to? I Have seen every episode of the Deadwood series on DVD but never saw Al's finger physically chopped off, only refferred to as being chopped off by Hearst after the fact. Did I miss something? If so, which episode?
> thx, nickolai at: acacia72atyahoo(dot)com


Much better to put this in a Deadwood thread. But, to answer your question, yes Hearst chops his finger off in an episode. I can't remember which one though.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

More Apprentice from NBC......

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ibd4edd86c815e4a08a43267725126d33

In a related note, I heard on the radio this morning that Ivanka may now be in the running to replace Rosie on The View. How ironic......


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect that suggestion was someone's idea of a joke.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=2&id=42353&type=0

ABC is retooling _Cavemen_; Sam Huntington (_Superman Returns_, _Fanboys_) has joined the cast.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jlb said:


> More Apprentice from NBC......
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ibd4edd86c815e4a08a43267725126d33


That's horrible news. I was so glad to see that it wasn't on NBC's schedule at the Upfronts. Why can't a good show like Veronica Mars be resurrected rather than a steaming pile of dung like Trump's show?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

NBC Announces Fall Schedule Debuts, Moves _Chuck_ To Mondays at 8PM Eastern

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070716nbc04

Also? Isaiah Washington has joined the cast of _Bionic Woman_ for five of the first six episodes, with more to potentially follow.

The old Hollywood adage proves true yet again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> NBC Announces Fall Schedule Debuts, Moves _Chuck_ To Mondays at 8PM Eastern
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070716nbc04
> 
> ...


Their Monday night lineup looks pretty good. Much more suited to going with Heroes than what they had last year.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

So much for NBC not showing scripted programs at 8 PM every evening ...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank goodness they moved FNL to 9 ET. :up:


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Their Monday night lineup looks pretty good. Much more suited to going with Heroes than what they had last year.


I agree. It's nice to have a night of sci-fi on one of the big three networks.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Thank goodness they moved FNL to 9 ET. :up:


You would think that if the stories about a sizable number of the show's fans being out on Friday nights watching high school football are true, this would be a mistake; at least at 10:00, a lot of games would be over and the spectators home in time to watch the show. (Of course, in the Central and Mountain time zones, a "10:00 start" really means 9:00, so it was already a problem in those areas.)

(Or is NBC planning on having "instant repeats" of FNL on Saturday nights (never mind that it would be up against college football on ABC through early December) for the people who are out watching the real thing on Fridays, assuming they're not going to be going out two nights in a row?)

-- Don


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

So how are we coming on the pilot leakage front? Still nothing to speak of?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> You would think that if the stories about a sizable number of the show's fans being out on Friday nights watching high school football are true, this would be a mistake; at least at 10:00, a lot of games would be over and the spectators home in time to watch the show. (Of course, in the Central and Mountain time zones, a "10:00 start" really means 9:00, so it was already a problem in those areas.)
> 
> (Or is NBC planning on having "instant repeats" of FNL on Saturday nights (never mind that it would be up against college football on ABC through early December) for the people who are out watching the real thing on Fridays, assuming they're not going to be going out two nights in a row?)
> 
> -- Don


Did you actually watch FNL last season? I don't think they'll have any problem airing on Friday nights, as football is really only a background issue in this show. Sure, it's the common bond that all the characters share, but the actual football is a really small part of it. It's the excellent acting and character development that made the show so good, IMO.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> So how are we coming on the pilot leakage front? Still nothing to speak of?


I search every day and there is still nothing. Really surprising considering they are giving screeners to bloggers.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Some of the cast and producers of Friday Night Lights held a press event yesterday. *Major spoilers are included in the below article regarding how Season 2 will start, and some of what will play out in the first part of the season. *

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/07/full-hearts-sco.html


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Some of the cast and producers of Friday Night Lights held a press event yesterday. *Major spoilers are included in the below article regarding how Season 2 will start, and some of what will play out in the first part of the season. *
> 
> http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/07/full-hearts-sco.html


It is taking a lot of willpower right now not to click on that link!


----------



## Montana Man (Aug 16, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Let me also say I am very surprised that none of the fall shows have showed up on bit torrent yet. I just did a search for about 20 new shows and nothing is out there which is surprising because I know they released some DVD's to bloggers in the last couple weeks. Maybe some of the networks will at least release on iTunes early I really want to watch some of these.


I noticed the first 2 episodes of Dexter on Bit torrent today. Just FYI.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I search every day and there is still nothing. Really surprising considering they are giving screeners to bloggers.


The pilot episode of The CW's _Reaper_ has been leaked online.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

has pushing daisies been leeked?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Warren said:


> has pushing daisies been leeked?


Nope. Nor have any other fall TV series, AFAIK.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

The pilot episode of FOX's _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ has been leaked online.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So far:

Brotherhood (S02E01/S02E02)
Californication (S01E01)
Chuck (S01E01)
Dexter (S02E01/S02E02)
Reaper (S01E01)
The Sarah Connor Chronicles (S01E01)
Weeds (S03E01/S03E02)


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

dswallow said:


> So far:
> 
> Brotherhood (S02E01/S02E02)
> Californication (S01E01)
> ...


Also....

_The Big Bang Theory_
_Lipstick Jungle_
_Cavemen_
_Cane_


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Weeds (S03E01/S03E02)


3 and 4 as well.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So far:

*Aliens in America* (S01E01)
*The Big Bang Theory* (S01E01)
*Bionic Woman* (S01E01)
*Brotherhood* (S02E01/S02E02)
*Californication* (S01E01)
*Cane* (S01E01)
*Cavemen* (S01E01)
*Chuck* (S01E01)
*Dexter* (S02E01/S02E02)
*Lipstick Jungle* (S01E01)
*Pushing Daisies* (S01E01)
*Reaper* (S01E01)
*The Sarah Connor Chronicles* (S01E01)
*Weeds* (S03E01/S03E02/S03E03/S03E04)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The one show I really want to get leaked is "Life". I really liked the preview and Damien Lewis played one of my favorite "characters" ever in TV or movies as Maj. Dick Winters in Band of Brothers.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> The one show I really want to get leaked is "Life". I really liked the preview and Damien Lewis played one of my favorite "characters" ever in TV or movies as Maj. Dick Winters in Band of Brothers.


Same here. I'd also like to see _Journeyman_. I know it's an ersatz _Quantum Leap_ but I still want to check it out.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Dreaday said:


> I'm excited to see Moonlight on CBS because the producer is the same guy (Greenwalt) behind Angel.. hopefully the show will be as well done because from what I remember Angel was a very good show.....
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/fall_preview_2007/


Maybe not anymore...

http://www.eonline.com/gossip/kristin/detail/index.jsp?uuid=63782aa1-3116-4a75-82d4-5e756ffe8803


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, I'm already figuring Moonlight for the first casualty of the season. I'm thinking I'll record Reaper as a backup, just in case.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sara Gilbert To Do Multi-Episode Arc On _The Big Bang Theory_.

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-gilbertbigbangtheoryrecurring,0,882507.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines


----------

